# PCMCIA nic: getting it working with pcmcia-cs (for n00bs!)

## charlieg

After following the install docs to the letter and rebooting, there were still issues with pcmcia-cs.  As far as I can guess, this should hold true for all users with pcmcia nics.

BTW, you might not need to do every step here, so if you know any step is unecessary, please say!  Also, this is aimed at all skill levels, so apologies if you find parts of it patronising.

Preface

Assumptions:You successfully completed the install docs and rebooted

ie if you didn't 'emerge pcmcia-cs' then this same command which has to be repeated later won't work now - you have no network set up!  By emerging it before you've downloaded the sources necessary to install it.  If you didn't, go to the end for a quick how-to.

/usr/src/linux is a symlink to your linux kernel

eg for me it's a symlink to /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10 and you can check this using 'ls -l /usr/src/linux' and, if needed, correct it using 'ln -sf /usr/src/linux-your-version /usr/src/linux'

Notes:

My machine is called gentoo1

Kernel preparation

```
gentoo1 / # cd /usr/src/linux

gentoo1 linux # make menuconfig
```

Since we're using pcmcia-cs, we don't need the kernel's specific pcmcia modules, so make sure they're deselected:

```
General setup --->

PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

< > PCMCIA/CardBus support
```

If this was already deselected, then skip the next bit.  Otherwise, exit and remember to select 'yes' when asked if you want to save your 'new kernel configuration' and recompile the kernel:

```
Saving your kernel configuration...

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Check the top-level Makefile for additional configuration.

*** Next, you must run 'make dep'.

gentoo1 linux # make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Once this is complete (~30 mins or less) then you need to move it.  You'll need to mount /boot if you haven't already done so.  If you are mounting your /boot, you'll need to substitute 'hda1' with whatever device you use as your boot partition.

```
gentoo1 linux # mount /dev/hda1 /boot

gentoo1 linux # cd /boot

gentoo1 boot # mv bzImage bzImage.old

gentoo1 boot # cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage .

gentoo1 boot # cd /

gentoo1 / # umount /boot
```

(Re)Install pcmcia-cs

A reboot may be required at this point, but I don't think so! However, a reboot does confirm that your kernel is functioning.

Re-emerge pcmcia-cs ('make clean' will have removed it as a module), and add it to the default runlevel so it runs on boot:

```
gentoo1 / # emerge pcmcia-cs

gentoo1 / # rc-update add pcmcia boot
```

Prepare configuration files

Now we need to make sure the appropriate modules are loaded when the computer boots:

```
gentoo1 / # nano -w /etc/modules.autoload
```

This file, as indicated by it's name, loads modules automatically.  For pcmcia you'll need either 'i82365' or 'i82092' compatable bridge support - depending upon which worked for you during the initial installation - and 'ds' (drive service).  For most of us it's 'i82365', so substitute if with i82092 below if that's what you need.

Note the omission of pcmcia_core.

```
# /etc/modules.autoload:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload,v 1.5 2002/$

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with a # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details

# For example:

# 3c59x

# Here we'll put our relevant pcmcia modules

i82365

ds
```

Finally, make sure you have the right information in the /etc/conf.d/net configuration file.  As per usual you'll have to substitute information relevant to your network over mine:

```
gentoo1 / # nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

# In this file we'll need the following correct definitions:

#     iface_eth0

#     gateway

# Note the similarity between this and the ifconfig command!

iface_eth0="10.0.0.130 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# The gateway definition was definited during the installation by the

# route command, and the 'netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1' is assumed

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.5"
```

That's it!  Reboot and hopefully it should work!

If it's still not working...

Check that your card is supported on the pcmcia-cs support cards list.

Did you correctly create resolv.conf?  Check it anyway:

```
gentoo1 / # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

# nameservers go here but I shall not show mine for legal reasons!

# so these are rather made up

nameserver 123.1.2.3

nameserver 1.2.3.123
```

Did you add eth0 using rc-update, as the installation doc told you to?  The following will output an explicit statement if you already have:

```
gentoo1 / # rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Double-check /etc/conf.d/net for typos - I find they're easier to make than they are to spot.

Check your modules loaded correctly, check yours is similar to mine with lsmod:

```
gentoo1 / # lsmod

Module              Size  Used by     Not tainted

serial_cs           7344    0  (unused)

xirc2ps_cs         16740    1

ds                  7112    2  [serial_cs xirc2ps_cs]

i82365             26976    2

pcmcia_core        43520    0  [serial_cs xirc2ps_cs ds i82365]
```

Check cardmgr is loaded:

```
gentoo1 / # ps -C cardmgr

   PID TTY          TIME CMD

  2416 ?        00:00:00 cardmgr
```

I've tried to be as comprehensive as possible.  Any other ideas, please suggest!

Addition - thanks to anz for this tip (edited quote):

 *anz wrote:*   

> I had the problem that the modules could not be found (... no i82365 and ds). But it worked after:
> 
> env-update
> 
> source /etc/profiles
> ...

 

Getting pcmcia-cs

If you forgot to emerge it during the initial installation procedure, don't worry, it's easy to get it.

You can find out what version of pcmcia-cs your gentoo wants fairly easily:

```
gentoo1 linux # emerge -p pcmcia-cs
```

You need to find it's url on a gentoo mirror.  Then reboot and use the liveCD to boot, mount your partition and wget it into /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles.

Replace /dev/hda3 by your main gentoo partition, if it differs.

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# cd /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

# wget http://path/to/pcmcia-cs
```

Then take out the liveCD, boot back into your gentoo installation, and:

```
gentoo1 / # emerge pcmcia-cs
```

Then resume.Last edited by charlieg on Thu May 15, 2003 10:09 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## charlieg

w00t 100 views! I must be doing something right.   :Very Happy: 

No... this isn't a shameless plug to get my hard work (took me a few hours to refine this doc) to the top of the forum again.

/me ducks.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jay

This is an excellent instruction. I have some recommendations/additions:

1.

 Add a "make clean" after compiling the kernel, so the pcmcia-cs package will install the modules properly.  (I couldn't load the modules unless i did so)

2. 

Don't forget to compile wireless lan support and hotplug support into the kernel. Otherwiese cardmgr 

cannot  add the card during runtime.

3.

If the wireless card is your second card beside a built-in NIC it should be labelled eth1. You have to copy etc/init.d/net.eth0 to etc/init.d/net.eth1 Do not add this to the default runlevel ( # rc-update add net.eth1 default)! Modify /etc/conf.d/net configuration file instead and add another  iface entry for the second card. After plugging in the card the net.eth1 script should be executed automatically.

4.

emerge wireless-tools it has some useful commands like iwconfig (the ifconfig equivalent for wireless cards).

----------

## charlieg

There was a make clean in there already...  :Smile: 

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo1 linux # make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

But the other tips for wireless cards are a good addition.

----------

## asmmsl

First thanks a lot, the post helped and my pcmcia card finally worked.

BTW, everything worked well with non-gentoo versions of kernel source/pcmcia_cs (had to do it as no boot floppy supported my network card - so had no net even during the first install)

I have only one problem, can anyone help please:

after doing everything as described in the post above (except pcmcia-cs is a non-gentoo version) the modules load as expected, cardmngr detects the card and executes ./network start eth0, but eth0 would not come up.

(the /etc/conf.d/net file is properly edited for eth0, # rc-update add net.eth0 default executed)

Manually executing ifconfig eth0 ip etc etc works though, i.e. the interface IS there.. what can eb the problem? I checked the network script, cant find an obvious problem there

----------

## charlieg

If your pcmcia-cs is non-gentoo, then presumably you are not typing 'emerge pcmcia-cs' to set it up.

I would imagine the ebuild script for pcmcia-cs (invoked by emerge) contains some instructions to register the appropriate pcmcia script in /etc/init.d amongst other things.

What I would do is, since you say you got your inet up using ifconfig, emerge pcmcia-cs and go through the appropriate steps that follow it and see if it works.

----------

## chadh

asmmsl,

   If you are using a non-Gentoo pcmcia, then you will need to either edit /etc/pcmcia/network to use the /etc/init.d/network script, or edit /etc/pcmcia/network.opts to suit your network.  For a wireless card, edit /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts.

----------

## desertfish

This is an excellent addendum to the install docs; thanks.

But when I boot, I get error messages about an inability to load the i82365 module (and subsequent ds module).  Yet when I modprobe this module manually as root it works.  I can then load my pcmcia NIC and everything's A-OK.  I checked for typos in modules.autoconf!

Thanks,

d.fish

----------

## charlieg

 *desertfish wrote:*   

> This is an excellent addendum to the install docs; thanks.

 

You're welcome, I'm glad it's appreciated - it took some time to write!

 *desertfish wrote:*   

> But when I boot, I get error messages about an inability to load the i82365 module (and subsequent ds module).  Yet when I modprobe this module manually as root it works.  I can then load my pcmcia NIC and everything's A-OK.  I checked for typos in modules.autoconf!

 

If you can post the errors here, it would make it easier to establish the cause.

----------

## chadh

The new pcmcia init scripts use /etc/conf.d/pcmcia.  I bet that desertfish hasn't configure PCIC in there.  That gives a strange error about not being able to load ds, because i82365 doesn't get loaded first.  I should probably fix the init scripts to catch this.

----------

## stig

I have the exact same problem. Please let me know if you get it working!

----------

## gtsquirrel

I would like to point out that in the example above, the following line:

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add pcmcia default

 

should be changed to:

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add pcmcia boot

 

While it probably doesn't matter all in all, having pcmcia services loaded prior to the network trying to come up might be a good thing.   :Smile:   Hope this helps some people.

chris

----------

## charlieg

Updated to make it 'boot' over 'default'.  :Smile: 

----------

## ragefan

i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:

```

dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
```

even if i try to boot with the card in, it will freeze before finishing the boot, and the above message is also the last message shown.

TIA,

Rick

----------

## SuperV

Well, I just went through the instructions listed above, and lo and behold, everything works, great job on the docs.

My system can see the card (orinoco-based), yet I cannot get onto my network locally. I am using WEP, and have an access key defined already, but what I can't figure out, is where to pass that access key info to.

Which config files take this information?

----------

## chadh

cardmgr will set it up for you if you configure /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts .  I believe the PCMCIA-CS Howto has an explanation.

----------

## bryon

I Folowed everything in the doc.  Let me go through my setup, i have a tinkpad A30 and a Cisco 350 aironet.  The thing is that when I put the card in it gives me the two beeps that tell me that it is working but when I do ifconfig there is no eth1 only my built in eth0.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

And when i do kismet_monitor under root I get 

 *Quote:*   

> root@Lappy bab # kismet_monitor 
> 
> Using /usr/local/etc/kismet.conf sources...
> 
> Enabling monitor mode for a cisco card on eth1
> ...

 

----------

## charlieg

It looks like you've not configured eth1 using ifconfig (or dhcp?) - am I right on off base with that remark?

----------

## linde002

Thanks for this wonderfull howto, it helped me installing gentoo on my laptop, if not for this howto i would be using red hat now   :Evil or Very Mad:  (go figure).

I really think this should be appended into the System installation guide.

-Robert

----------

## soroko

 *ragefan wrote:*   

> i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:
> 
> ```
> 
> dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> ...

 

I have a similar setup as well, try editing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

in the line 

  include port 0x100-0x4ff.....

delete the range: 0x800-0x8ff

----------

## Julle

First of all thanks for writing this guide. Now my network almost works. Just a little more and I can start configuring desktop.

My problem is that, as far as I can understand, my nameserver doesn't work with Gentoo for some reason. I can ping IP addresses and there is no lost packages or anything. I even pinged my nameserver and it responded ok. But when I try to ping www.something.com it says "ping: unknown host". I also tried to update portage and the result was "temporary failure in name resolution". I have added my nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf so problem can't be there can it? 

Don't know if this is related but when Gentoo is shutting down it says "ERROR net.eth0 has not yet been started".

I have folloved the instructions to the letter and checked and double checked everything.

----------

## charlieg

Julie:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

What output does that give you?

----------

## Julle

Managed to solve the problem by myself. The amount of satisfaction you get when you get something done all by yourself.   :Very Happy: 

There was something wrong with the nameservers as I suspected. Thing was I somehow skipped nameserver setting during Gentoo installation. And when I now followed charlieg's instructions the setting went wrong. 

When you edit /etc/resolv.conf to include your nameservers you can't just write IP adresses there. Name server definition has to be done this way:

```
gentoo1 / # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf 

# nameservers go here but I shall not show mine for legal reasons! 

# so these are rather made up 

nameserver 123.1.2.3 

nameserver 1.2.3.123

```

Just edited charlieg's instructions a bit. Please don't get mad at me.   :Wink: 

PS. The name is JULLE. It's scandinavian nick name. Can't understand how everybody always manages to read it wrong.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## charlieg

Sorry about that Julle!  I've corrected it... that was an oversight.  By that time I was writing it from memory and it just didn't come up... I guess most people who go through the install doc don't get caught by that one though.

 :Smile: 

----------

## anz

Hello,

thanks alot for your super guide ... but I had the problem, that the modules could not be found (... no i82365 and ds). But after

env-update

source /etc/profiles

ldconfig

update-modules force

it worked. May be something went wrong with the modules.conf updating?   :Embarassed: 

cU, anz

----------

## duff

Great guide!  Have you considered rewriting it in the Guide XML format?

Anyway..thanks, this really helped me get my Cisco Aironet 350 card up an running!  I only had one snag, and this may be helpful to others.  If you have to enter an encrypted WEP key (like my university does) and you use the Aironet Client Utility (acu), before you can connect to the network, you have to run 

```
# /opt/cisco/bin/bcard
```

 Found this one out on accident.  This best place to put this would be in your /etc/init.d/net.eth? file.  Hope that helps some..took me a few hours (and the help desk is full of Windows people!   :Mad:  )

----------

## verbatim

Just wanted to say thanks, I have a Cisco Aironet 352, and would have spent weeks getting it to work if I hadn't read this.   :Smile: 

----------

## charlieg

 *duff wrote:*   

> Great guide!  Have you considered rewriting it in the Guide XML format?

 

Maybe if I have time one day I'll take this and any wireless tips and put them into a guide.

But it'd take a couple of hours which, atm, I don't have and also I wouldn't be able to verify the wireless side of things.

----------

## bryon

What woudl I have to do diffrently if I wanted to have two cards running at the same time and show up as eth1 and eth2 every time. I ma hoping to have a cisco 350 and Comapq wl110 run at the same time.

Thanks

----------

## EnigmaedgE

I have a built-in wireless nic based on the orinoco chipset.  I did the step by step instructions, but for some reason eth1 does not get picked up.  when i run

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

 it says

*Bringing up eth1

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth1:: unknown interface: no such device

*Failed to bringup eth1

Did i miss something?

----------

## Urgo

 *soroko wrote:*   

> i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:
> 
> ```
> 
> dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> ...

 

 *ragefan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a similar setup as well, try editing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
> 
> in the line 
> ...

 

Thank you soooooo much!  You don't know how long I've been tearing my hair out because of that problem.  Taking that code out seems to fix the freezing problem I've bene having with cardmgr.  I can now use my netgear MA401 wireless card on my Dell Inspiron 8000.

(I threw in a bunch of keywords so others can find this thread faster then I did. =] )

-Urgo

----------

## EnigmaedgE

Anyone with anything to my above post? I'm at my wits end tyring to get this wireless nic to work =( .  Its a built-in wireless nic based on the orinoco chipset.  I did the above instructions and it seems pcmcia_cs working becuase when i do an modprobe orinoco i get a couple of new modules when i do lsmod.  but when i pull up /etc/init.d/net.eth1 i get the above error.  

Thanks for any responses!

----------

## charlieg

Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net file please?

----------

## jbygden

As a lot of others have said: THANKS!!

I do have one small issue though.

Is there anyone that has gotten autodetection of PCMCIA-cards to work?

When I booted of the live-cd (1.4_rc3) everything just "popped" up and worked at /etc/init.d/pcmcia start + /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start.

But now, after installation, I have to manually (or via modules.autoload) modprobe the driver for my card.

Anyone know why??

/jb

----------

## christsong84

 *soroko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a similar setup as well, try editing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
> 
> in the line 
> ...

 

Thanks sooooo much...I've been trying ages to get my WPC11 working in my 8100...you provided the key peice to why it was freexing...now I'm finally wireless in Linux...w00!

----------

## EnigmaedgE

Here's my /etc/init.d/net.eth1

I wanna get my wireless working so i dont have to boot into xp when i'm at the bar at school when i have to do homework... gentoo is great! I just need my internet connection, and i'm set =)

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/init.d/net.eth0,v 1.23 2002/11/26 12:32:28 azarah Exp $

#NB: Config is in /etc/conf.d/net

# For pcmcia users. note that pcmcia must be added to the same

# runlevel as the net.* script that needs it.

depend() {

   use pcmcia

#   need pcmcia

}

checkconfig() {

   if [ -z "$(eval echo \$\{iface_${IFACE}\})" ]

   then

      eerror "Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has \$iface_$IFACE set"

      return 1

   fi

}

start() {

   checkconfig || return 1

   local iface_args="$(eval echo \$\{iface_${IFACE}\})"

   local dhcp_args="$(eval echo \$\{dhcpcd_${IFACE}\})"

   local retval=0

   ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} up"

   if [ "$(eval echo \$\{iface_${IFACE}\})" != "dhcp" ]

   then

      /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} ${iface_args} >/dev/null || {

         retval=$?

         eend ${retval} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         return ${retval}

      }

      # ifconfig do not always return failure ..

      /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} &> /dev/null || {

         retval=$?

         eend ${retval} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         return ${retval}

      }

   else

      /sbin/dhcpcd ${dhcp_args} ${IFACE} >/dev/null || {

         retval=$?

         eend ${retval} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         return ${retval}

      }

   fi

   eend 0

   if [ -n "$(eval echo \$\{alias_${IFACE}\})" ]

   then

      local x=""

      local num=0

      local aliasbcast=""

      local aliasnmask=""

      ebegin "  Adding aliases"

      for x in $(eval echo \$\{alias_${IFACE}\})

      do

         aliasbcast="$(eval echo \$\{broadcast_${IFACE}\} \| awk \'\{ print \$$((num + 1)) \}\')"

         if [ -n "${aliasbcast}" ]

         then

            aliasbcast="broadcast ${aliasbcast}"

         fi

         aliasnmask="$(eval echo \$\{netmask_${IFACE}\} \| awk \'\{ print \$$((num + 1)) \}\')"

         if [ -n "${aliasnmask}" ]

         then

            aliasnmask="netmask ${aliasnmask}"

         fi

      

         ebegin "    ${IFACE}:${num}"

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE}:${num} ${x} \

            ${aliasbcast} ${aliasnmask} >/dev/null

         num=$((num + 1))

         eend 0

      done

      save_options "alias" "$(eval echo \$\{alias_${IFACE}\})"

   fi

   if [ -n "$(eval echo \$\{inet6_${IFACE}\})" ]

   then

      local x=""

      ebegin "  Adding inet6 addresses"

      for x in $(eval echo \$\{inet6_${IFACE}\})

      do

         ebegin "    ${IFACE} inet6 add ${x}"

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} inet6 add ${x} >/dev/null

         eend 0

      done

      save_options "inet6" "$(eval echo \$\{inet6_${IFACE}\})"

   fi

   

   if [ -n "${gateway}" ] && [ "${gateway%/*}" = "${IFACE}" ]

   then

      ebegin "  Setting default gateway"

      /sbin/route add default gw ${gateway#*/} dev ${gateway%/*} \

         netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 >/dev/null || {

         

         local error=$?

         ifconfig ${IFACE} down &>/dev/null

         eend ${error} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         stop

         return ${error}

      }

      eend 0

   fi

   # Enabling rp_filter causes wacky packets to be auto-dropped by

   # the kernel

   if [ -e /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/${IFACE}/rp_filter ]

   then

      echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/${IFACE}/rp_filter

   fi

}

stop() {

   local myalias="$(get_options alias)"

   ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} down"

   # Also down the inet6 interfaces

   local myinet6="$(get_options inet6)"

   if [ -n "${myinet6}" ]

   then

      local x=""

      for x in ${myinet6}

      do

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} inet6 del ${x} >/dev/null

      done

   fi

   

   # Do some cleanup in case the amount of aliases change

   if [ -n "${myalias}" ]

   then

      local x=""

      local num=0

      for x in ${myalias}

      do

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE}:${num} down >/dev/null

         num=$((num + 1))

      done

   fi

   if [ "$(eval echo \$\{iface_${IFACE}\})" = "dhcp" ]

   then

      /sbin/dhcpcd -k ${IFACE} &>/dev/null

   

      # Give dhcpcd time to properly shutdown

      local count=0

      einfon "  Waiting for dhcpcd to shutdown"

      while [ "${count}" -lt 5 ]

      do

         echo -n "."

         sleep 1

         count=$((count + 1))

      done

      echo "done"

   else

      /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} down >/dev/null

   fi

   eend 0

}

# vim:ts=4

```

Mind you, i've tried both use pcmcia and need pcmcia.   When i do a lsmod i get this: 

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

ds                      7464   2 

i82365                 41568   2 

pcmcia_core            48448   0  [ds i82365]

NVdriver             1067008  11 

8139too                16264   1 

mii                     2688   0  [8139too]

sr_mod                 17528   0  (unused)

sg                     29068   0  (unused)

ide-scsi                9360   0 
```

  Then i do a modprobe orinoco and  get : 

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

orinoco                40012   0  (unused)

hermes                  6532   0  [orinoco]

ds                      7464   2 

i82365                 41568   2 

pcmcia_core            48448   0  [ds i82365]

NVdriver             1067008  11 

8139too                16264   1 

mii                     2688   0  [8139too]

sr_mod                 17528   0  (unused)

sg                     29068   0  (unused)

ide-scsi                9360   0 

```

 Anyone see what i'm donig wrong? Again, i have a built in wireless NIC based on the orinoco chipset.  Thanks for any responses!

----------

## EnigmaedgE

Well, i tried to reinstall everything, but i dont seem to have wireless working yet....has anyone had this much trouble trying to get their wireless nic working? Anyone have any other tips?

Thanks for anything

----------

## SouthOfHeaven

ds                  7112    2  [serial_cs xirc2ps_cs]

i82365             26976    2 

if i do an lsmod i dont see these modules installed, am i supposed to install these modules from kernel config or does emerge pcmcia-cs make those modules ?

when i compiled my kernel i compiled it with support for my pcmcia card which is a 3com ethernet III 3c589 and it made the module, i added that to modules.autoload and it loads it fine, but pcmcia still wont start. So i would appreciate some input please.

Thank you

----------

## charlieg

 *SouthOfHeaven wrote:*   

> when i compiled my kernel i compiled it with support for my pcmcia card which is a 3com ethernet III 3c589 and it made the module, i added that to modules.autoload and it loads it fine, but pcmcia still wont start. So i would appreciate some input please.

 

Did you read the installation guide?

----------

## SouthOfHeaven

yes i did read the installation guide, you say the module is from emerging pcmcia-cs but i get failed to load module ds and module i82365, then it tells me that 

```
cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA modules buit or support compiled into the kernel.
```

----------

## SouthOfHeaven

i tryed everything, it keeps on telling me that cant load module ds and module i82365 then cardmgr cant find any devices

----------

## charlieg

 *SouthOfHeaven wrote:*   

> yes i did read the installation guide, you say the module is from emerging pcmcia-cs but i get failed to load module ds and module i82365, then it tells me that 
> 
> ```
> cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA modules buit or support compiled into the kernel.
> ```
> ...

 

Does your /usr/src/linux link to the dir of the kernel that you compiled?  ie if you're using the kernel from /usr/src/linux-2.5.66-mm3 then ls -l /usr/src/linux should output:

```
mightymax root # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Apr  7 23:08 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.5.66-mm3/
```

----------

## jdiercks

 *soroko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...try editing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
> 
> in the line 
> ...

 

THANK YOU! That was just what I needed. Same setup, same problem, this solved it.

----------

## EnigmaedgE

Anyone have an idea where i could be stuck?  Its been rather quiet in here...

----------

## Scudzey

Im having the hardest time with my wireless card.  I have a belkin F5D6020 v.2 which i know has the atmel chip inside of it.  I followed the other theads on this card and have my pcmcia-cs up and working.  My problem is that when i go to set the mode for it manually i get: " Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument."

And when i try to run kismet_monitor i get:

     "Using /etc/kismet/kismet.conf sources...

Unknown card type 'Binaryfile/etc/kismet/kismet.confmatches'.  Doing nothing."

i have my atmel.conf set up correctly with the manfid set correctly.  Any help would graciously be appreciated.

----------

## paradizelost

K. i've followed everything so far, and my system recognizes both of my wireless cards, an integrated Actiontec Prism2 Wireless USB and my Orinoco Silver card, HOWEVER..., they both show up as WLAN0 or WLAN1. and have mac addresses of  00:00:00:00:00:00.

the orinoco works in a buddies laptop, but refuses to work in  mine, linux-wlanctl-ng will not start the card up, says resultcode=implementation failure.

/etc/init.d/wlan will not start

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 will not start

also, i've tried a belkin card that works in another system, and it won't work with mine.

i've copied files from the /etc/pcmcia/ and /etc/wlan/ from a working system to mine, and still no go.

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE HELP ME!!!

----------

## paradizelost

Well, i got my problem w/ the Orinoco solved.

WHATEVER YOU DO, don't do anything w/ linux wlan-ng

it really screws stuff up

i'm giving up on my internal for now, cuz it is on the usb bus of a laptop.  :Wink: 

----------

## charlieg

 *paradizelost wrote:*   

> Well, i got my problem w/ the Orinoco solved.
> 
> WHATEVER YOU DO, don't do anything w/ linux wlan-ng
> 
> it really screws stuff up
> ...

 

Could you give us a description of how you solved the problem?  Was it just the attempted wlan-ng?

----------

## Satsuki Yatouji

First of all wonderful guide.  It's gotten me much closer to getting things working with my laptop than I've been with gentoo however I'm hitting several snags.

pcmcia-cs tells me that my particular card (Belkin F5D5010) isn't supported.  Now if I build pcmcia support into the kernel with the 8193too driver I can get the card to work but I would like to have it running under pcmcia-cs so I hopefully can get my Belkin F5D6020 working as well.  I guess the question then is can I add support to pcmcia-cs for the 8193too driver so it can manage my lan card as well as my wireless?  The livecds pcmcia-cs supports my card just fine... I'm at a bit of a loss.

----------

## bryon

Yes thanks so much, when I say that it half works is that I belive that card is working but i have no AP to test (it is a cisco 350, it's green light blinks so i belive it is workign) it with so now I wnat to get kismet going, and i need to install the airo-linux drivers from   http://airo-linux.sourceforge.net so that i can go into permisicous mode.  This is probly a pretty simple question but where do i put the new drivers.  when I take the card in and out it says

loading /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/pcmcia/airo_cs.o

I am trying to use the pcmcia-cs 

It laso says Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net had $iface_eth1 set?

----------

## axses

Hello

WOuld like to thank the started of this topic. It helped me alot, I have a cisco 350 , and it worked perfectly after following this tutorial. One thing tho, one does not need the ds in /etc/modules.autoload.

Why do I say this ? BEcause my wireless pcmcia card works ferfectly without it.  :Smile: 

Any help or suggestions as too why this is so ?

thx again. 

Born free , linux forever  :Smile: 

----------

## jasonaward

Let me reiterate what others have said...  thanks much charlieg for this excellent how-to.  Helped me get everything running in record time.     :Very Happy: 

----------

## swimgeek

Hi,

Maybe this is not the correct place to post this, but since I searched the forums and didn't find a similar post, I thought I would post it here. I used to run Mandrake 9.1 for some time, but now have been installing Gentoo since yesterday (right now its compiling open office) and would now want to get wireless working. I have an Inspiron 4150 with a Dell Truemobile 1180 (for which there is no linux driver at the moment). So I bought a Dlink DWL 650L2, card bus pcmcia card (where L2 is the hardware version number). I found out that it uses the ADMTek 8211 Chipset. On contacting the manufacturer they emailed me the source code to the module. I got the wireless working eventually but after having to copy the module in the lot of places and even after that I kept getting wierd error messages. The worst part being that I would have to manually type "iwconfig" followed by "dhclient" as root, to get on the network. My question is that since my card is not supported by pcmcia-cs, how should I proceed about getting it working under Gentoo. Should I emerge pcmcia-cs / compile pcmcia support in kernel  (2.4.20-gentoo-r4) besides compiling my own module.

thanks in advance.

----------

## linde002

please use black as your preffered font color

-Robert

----------

## charlieg

 *swimgeek wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Maybe this is not the correct place to post this, but since I searched the forums and didn't find a similar post, I thought I would post it here. I used to run Mandrake 9.1 for some time, but now have been installing Gentoo since yesterday (right now its compiling open office) and would now want to get wireless working. I have an Inspiron 4150 with a Dell Truemobile 1180 (for which there is no linux driver at the moment). So I bought a Dlink DWL 650L2, card bus pcmcia card (where L2 is the hardware version number). I found out that it uses the ADMTek 8211 Chipset. On contacting the manufacturer they emailed me the source code to the module. I got the wireless working eventually but after having to copy the module in the lot of places and even after that I kept getting wierd error messages. The worst part being that I would have to manually type "iwconfig" followed by "dhclient" as root, to get on the network. My question is that since my card is not supported by pcmcia-cs, how should I proceed about getting it working under Gentoo. Should I emerge pcmcia-cs / compile pcmcia support in kernel  (2.4.20-gentoo-r4) besides compiling my own module.
> 
> thanks in advance.

 

Well, to start with you could put 'iwconfig' and 'dhclient' into /etc/conf.d/locat.start.

It might be worth contacting the pcmcia-cs team to find out why they don't support that chipset.

Sadly  :Sad:  I'm not the expert that this how-to might make me out to be.  It was only a translation of my own experiences getting pcmcia to work on two laptops.  Shortly after I succeeded, they both died a sad death as old laptops do, so I don't even have a pcmcia setup to test anymore.

Anyway, wrt to your last question, I would try the kernel pcmcia first.  It stands to reason that if you have been given a kernel module for your pcmcia card then it'll appear there.  If it's a kernel patch, I'd patch the kernel with the source they gave you then 'make menuconfig' and it might be there.  In the more likely circumstance that it's not, compile it and put it in the appropriate place and then just enable it as a module by putting the module name into /etc/modules.autoload.

----------

## swimgeek

Thanks! I'll try following your suggestions. Besides I read the modules-howto yesterday, so I now have some more idea, as to how to go about getting this thing working.

----------

## nobleclem

THANK YOU .... I did what you said and Walla... net work cards working nicley... well kinda... if you got any ideas for setting up the ESSID that needs to be defined let me know....

W00t

----------

## jackrabbit

I followed the instruction, and when it boots up, it said: 

can not located orinoco_cs module. 

Should it comes with pcmcia_cs? 

I am using netgear MA401 

Thanks,

----------

## mlang

Great guide!  Used this as a reference for settig up my WPC11.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## charlieg

 *jackrabbit wrote:*   

> I followed the instruction, and when it boots up, it said: 
> 
> can not located orinoco_cs module. 
> 
> Should it comes with pcmcia_cs? 
> ...

 

Hmm, according to the list of supported cards, the NetGear Ma401RA is supported by the "[orinoco_cs driver] [x86,axp,ppc,smp]".

Do 'ls -l /usr/src/linux' and check it is pointing to the Linux kernel that you have installed.  If not, 'ln -sf /usr/src/linux-your-version /usr/src/linux' and re-emerge pcmcia-cs and 'modprobe orinoco_cs'.

----------

## jackrabbit

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *jackrabbit wrote:*   I followed the instruction, and when it boots up, it said: 
> 
> can not located orinoco_cs module. 
> 
> Should it comes with pcmcia_cs? 
> ...

 

I have only one kernel souce, the link is correct.  Re-emerged pcmcia-cs, 

```
modprobe orinoco_cs
```

Can't locate module orinoco_cs

I went to /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia, can not find this module.

Thanks,

----------

## steveforse

You might want to check your kernel settings to make sure that hot-pluggable devices is disable under General Setup. Also, make sure you've enabled wirlesss suppport under Network Devices (don't select any drivers, though)

----------

## bryon

Has anyone trited to put a cisco 350 into permisicous so that they could use kismet with it, if so could you please post your experinces, I am having a great deal of trouble trying to get my cards (compaq WL110(aka orinoco gold, and cisco 350)) working with kismet.

Tahnks

----------

## bryon

Has anyone trited to put a cisco 350 into permisicous so that they could use kismet with it, if so could you please post your experinces, I am having a great deal of trouble trying to get my cards (compaq WL110(aka orinoco gold, and cisco 350)) working with kismet.

Tahnks

----------

## bryon

Has anyone trited to put a cisco 350 into permisicous so that they could use kismet with it, if so could you please post your experinces, I am having a great deal of trouble trying to get my cards (compaq WL110(aka orinoco gold, and cisco 350)) working with kismet.

Tahnks

----------

## bryon

shit oops sorry, did not realize i posted more then once.  Never made that mistake before and will make sure I dont do it again.

----------

## jackrabbit

I have reinstalled the system and followed the instruction here.

Now when I boot the machine, it can load module ds and i82365 well, but complains orinoco.o and orinoco_cs.o some unresolve problem during the boot up. During the bootup, it beeps twice, one high and one low.

If I run iwconfig, it can not find my wireless card.

# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

I think it is close to sucess, anyone can give me a hint?

BTW, I have copied net.eth0 to net.eth1, and added entry for eth1 in /etc/conf.d/net.

THanks,

----------

## jackrabbit

Anybody can kindly give me a hint? THanks,

----------

## charlieg

From the ebuild output:

 *pcmcia-cs ebuild wrote:*   

> "Proper kernel config for this package is that PCMCIA/CardBus under General Setup is off and Wireless LAN (non-ham radio) is on but no modules or drivers turned on under Network Device Support if you have wireless."

 

Did you do that, jackrabbit?

----------

## goanuj

This should really really be in a HOWTO.  Setting up pcmcia (even for someone with 6 months of experience with linux) is a PITA.  There should also be a HOWTO with wireless cards and normal NIC cards on the same machine.

Right now my dmesg output is giving me this:

```

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options: [pci][cardbus][pm]

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

```

```

* Calculating module dependencies

*  Loading module i82365...

*  Failed to load i82365

*   Loading modue ds...

*   Failed to load ds

*   Loading modue 3c574_cs...

*   Failed to load 3c754_cs

*   Loading modue orinoco_cs...

*   Failed to load orinoco_cs

```

----------

## foshdawg

great info here but it's not helping my problem :\.  i've got a NetGear FA411 (pcnet_cs not natsemi according to pcmcia-cs list) and no matter what i do (recompiled my kernel a few times and i'm still not terribly sure which NIC driver i'm supposed to select), it still doesn't work.  anyone got any ideas, i'm going to start pulling out what little hair i have pretty soon.

----------

## charlieg

 *foshdawg wrote:*   

> great info here but it's not helping my problem :\.  i've got a NetGear FA411 (pcnet_cs not natsemi according to pcmcia-cs list) and no matter what i do (recompiled my kernel a few times and i'm still not terribly sure which NIC driver i'm supposed to select), it still doesn't work.  anyone got any ideas, i'm going to start pulling out what little hair i have pretty soon.

 

Well, um, your comment reads like you've not read the doc properly.

You don't compile any drivers into the kernel!  Go back to the doc (the first post in this thread) and read it again, thoroughly!

----------

## try_fail_try

First of all, please excuse my ignorance.  I am fairly new to the gentoo distro (and not so hot in any other distro!).

I have a xircom pcmcia card that worked during gentoo install, and by following some topics on this forum I was able to get it working after install/reboot.  I thought I was hot stuff and decided to install ALSA.  That's when my nightmare started.

I can no longer load xirc2ps_cs.  PCMCIA loads at boot, as do i82365 and ds, but cardmgr fails to load my net card.  When I modprobe or insmod xirc2ps_cs it complains of several unresolved symbols.

I've tried this documentation, and several others in this forum without any luck!  I'm not sure what other information I can give.  

Please help! 

Thanx!

----------

## iwasbiggs

Thank you for your work! System is now "up" and "running"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Assgier

A really nice HOWTO, i much appreciate your effort for this  :Smile: 

There's only one thing that's missing IMHO...

To get an Orinoco card in Monitor-mode (for netstumbling/wardriving) with Kismet, you need to patch the pcmcia-cs drivers after untarring it, and before starting to compile it (./configure)... Normally this shouldn't be a problem, though emerge does it all in one time, so without patching the drivers in between, so via this way you can't go wardrivin' with it  :Sad: 

Now what i did is install the pcmcia-cs drivers by hand, works for me... though most people would like to just emerge it i think  :Wink: 

If you're going to try to write a second HOWTO or whatsoever includes what i'm trying to describe above, you should also know that pcmcia-cs-3.2.3 is the last version that works with the 3.2.1 patch available, patching pcmcia-cs-3.2.4 with it will fail!

end of that story (few!)

===============================================

Next subject, i went wardriving a few hours ago, but getting an IP from a DHCP-server running somewhere behind the AP i was connected to, didn't work... After using "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 (re)start" it takes a while (the leds of my Orinoco Silver blink short (once) about every 5 seconds or so) and after a minute or so it just fails  :Sad: 

So the point is, it CAN connect to the Access Point (it see's the ESSID, the MAC-address of the Acess Point and it gave a Bit Rate of 2Mb/s...

Giving it a static IP in /etc/conf.d/net does give it an IP, though it can't even ping itself with it  :Sad: 

One thing that i find very strange, is that the first line after "eth1" in iwconfig, starts with: IEEE 802.11-DS, shouldn't this be 802.11b (wich is the official WLAN protocol as far as i can tell)  :Question: 

I'm using the linux-2.4.20 (Vanilla) kernel, patched with ALSA, ACPI, Quickcam VC drivers, and now also patched with pcmcia-cs, wich is, on his turn, patched with the monitor patch from this site...

Well i hope someone can help me or has something else to say according to my post here, bring it on  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bryon

I would love it if somewone could make a doc on how to get Kismet working with prisim chipset and Cisco drivers.  Preferable using emerge and using the cvs drivers.  

Thanks

----------

## quag7

 *foshdawg wrote:*   

> great info here but it's not helping my problem :\.  i've got a NetGear FA411 (pcnet_cs not natsemi according to pcmcia-cs list) and no matter what i do (recompiled my kernel a few times and i'm still not terribly sure which NIC driver i'm supposed to select), it still doesn't work.  anyone got any ideas, i'm going to start pulling out what little hair i have pretty soon.

 

foshdawg:

I just bought this same card last Friday at Best Buy and have it working perfectly in my Thinkpad.  I basically followed the instructions at the root of this thread, but here's a step by step explanation from the notes I made to myself in case I have to do it again:

PCMCIA networking:

-----------------------

Compile a kernel with the following:

In NETWORK DEVICE SUPPORT:

          ETHERNET (100Mbit) --->

               [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

(Select Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

PCMCIA Cardbus support in kernel NOT SELECTED.

No specific networking card selected.  

The idea here is you're letting pcmcia-cs do all the work.

Compile this kernel, put it in /boot, make any changes to grub so you can get to the new kernel - then, only after doing this:

emerge pcmcia-cs

rc-update add pcmcia boot

In /etc/modules.autoload there should be the following two lines (plus any others you might have put in there, such as for nvidia support):

i82365

ds

Boot with the new kernel.   It should detect your card and bring it online.

Note that this is on a fresh install of 1.4 rc4 and I don't use any other PCMCIA devices yet.

Hope this works for you.  As you can see, the steps are quite simple but the thing to understand is that you're letting pcmcia_cs figure out the right way to drive the card.  You're not actually specifying Netgear FA411 at any step of the process.

----------

## kappax

I seem to have a problem with the "emerge pcmcia" drivers, when i pull the card out my system crashes, but if i compile the drivers in the kernel i dont get the crash when i pull the card out. 

It is not so much that i pull my card out alot, it is that when apm drops down in to standby or what not, it tunrs the card off, and when the computer comes back on it crashes >

----------

## pi-cubic

 *steveforse wrote:*   

> You might want to check your kernel settings to make sure that hot-pluggable devices is disable under General Setup. Also, make sure you've enabled wirlesss suppport under Network Devices (don't select any drivers, though)

 

why should you disable hotplug support? in this case you'ld lose the possibility to "hotplug" the card while you pc is running, or am i wrong?

another question:

has anyone made experiences with using the USE-flag="wavelan" to get cards to work? i heard of ppl who got it only working with this flag!

----------

## icecube

All of the posts have been very helpful.  I actually got the card up and running with cisco's drivers and the 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 kernel.  However, I wanted the get Kismet to work and could not seem to get the sourceforge airo-linux drivers to work.  So I went to 2.4.20-gentoo-r5.  What I got is posted below when I tried to start pcmcia services.

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

Jun  5 00:13:51 [kernel] Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

Jun  5 00:13:51 [kernel]     ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,5,10 PCI status changes

Jun  5 00:13:51 [cardmgr] watching 2 sockets

Jun  5 00:13:51 [cardmgr] starting, version is 3.2.4

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] socket 0: 350 Series Wireless LAN Adapter

Jun  5 00:13:52 [kernel] cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe airo'

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/a

iro.o will taint the kernel: no license

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about

 tainted modules

Jun  5 00:13:52 [kernel] airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] + Module airo loaded, with warnings

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe airo_cs'

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] + Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/airo_cs.o wil

l taint the kernel: no license

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] +   See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about

 tainted modules

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] + Module airo_cs loaded, with warnings

Jun  5 00:13:52 [cardmgr] bind 'airo_cs' to socket 0 failed: Operation not permitted

No matter what I did, the bind error was always there.  So I caught a wild hair and decided to use 2.4.21-rc7-ac1.  And low and behold life entered my card again.  So I just wanted to share the things I had to do to get it to work.

1.  Copied over my .config file from my gentoo-r5 kernel and ran 'make 

oldconfig'.  Then ran make menuconfig to double check all the settings.

2.  Compiled and installed the new kernel.

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.21-rc7-ac1

edit grub.conf to reflect the new kernel

umount /boot

3.  Reboot and relink /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-2.4.21-rc7-ac1

4.  emerge anything that needs to be a module (I do e100 and alsa-driver)

5.  Edit the pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.ebuild to look like this below.  You probably want to save this off and do the protect thing so you can use it again.

...

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${P}.tar.gz

        # pcmcia-cs now has the latest orinoco driver included

        cd ${S}

        epatch ${DISTDIR}/${P}-orinoco-patch.diff

        cd ${S}

        mv Configure Configure.orig

        sed -e 's:usr/man:usr/share/man:g' Configure.orig > Configure

        chmod ug+x Configure

        #man pages will now install into /usr/share/man

        einfo "copying airo-linux drivers from sourceforge into build dir"

        einfo "note: malloc.h is deprecated in airo_cs, use slab.h"

        cp /your-directory/airo-linux/kernel/airo.c ${S}/wireless

        cp /your-directory/airo-linux/kernel/airo_cs.c ${S}/wireless

        cp /your-directory/airo-linux/kernel/airo.h ${S}/wireless

        cp /your-directory/airo-linux/kernel/aes.h ${S}/wireless

        cp /your-directory/airo-linux/kernel/aestab.h ${S}/wireless

        cp /your-directory/airo-linux/kernel/mic.h ${S}/wireless

}

...

IMPORTANT:  Before you emerge pcmcia-cs, you must edit airo_cs.c and change the reference for mallac.h to slab.h.  If you don't the compile will fail using a 2.4.21 series kernel.

5.  Now emerge pcmcia-cs.  If you followed the kernel configuration instructions at the beginning of this post, when you start pcmcia services or reboot, you won't get any errors and when your card is inserted it will come to life.  Posts before this show you how to get things configured.

6.  The one last thing you may have trouble with is the iwconfig reporting different versions of wireless extensions.  This is easily solved by following the following steps outlined at http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html.

# iwconfig says : "Warning: Driver for device XXXX has been compiled with version XX"

   1. Do cp /usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h /usr/include/linux

   2. Recompile and reinstall the wireless tools

   3. Use "iwconfig --version" to check that versions matches

   4. If you still have this message after this, or if the driver version is a bogus number, your driver need fixing... 

Note that for us gentoo users, step 2 means 'emerge wireless-tools'.  Took me a minute to figure that out as I thought pcmcia-cs provided iwconfig and the other iw* utilities.  Guess I was too happy that the other stuff works.  Hope this helps cisco users and if I made any mistakes please post corrections.

Friday is a good day.

----------

## blubbi

Hi, pcmcia works fine, the only problmem I have is starting my pcmcia NIC automatically.

During boot, i get this messages

```

* Setting hostname to defiant... [ ok ]

* Calculating module dependencies... [ ok ]

*   Loading module i82365... [ ok ]

*   Loading module ds... [ ok ]

*   Loading module ide-scsi... [ ok ]

* Checking all filesystems...

fsck 1.33 (21-Apr-2003)

/dev/hda1: clean, 29/12048 files, 7584/48163 blocks [ ok ]

* Mounting local filesystems... [ ok ]

* Mounting USB device filesystem... [ ok ]

* Activating (possibly) more swap... [ ok ]

* Setting system clock to hardware clock [Local Time]... [ ok ]

* Configuring kernel parameters... [ ok ]

* Updating environment... [ ok ]

* Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run... [ ok ]

* Cleaning /tmp directory... [ ok ]

* Setting user font...[ ok ]

* Loading key mappings... [ ok ]

* Bringing lo up...[ ok ]

* Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[5730]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[5730]: starting, version is 3.2.4

cardmgr[5730]: socket 1: 3Com 3CCFE575B/3CXFE575B Fast EtherLink XL

cardmgr[5730]: executing: 'modprobe cb_enabler'

cardmgr[5730]: executing: 'modprobe 3c575_cb'

cardmgr[5730]: executing: './network start eth1'

cardmgr[5735]: +  * WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.   [ ok ]

* Initializing random number generator...  [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

* Bringing eth1 down... [ ok ]

* Bringing eth0 up...

```

eth0 is build in NIC, works fine.

Do you hav any ideas ???

THX in advanc 

CU

Bjoern

----------

## bvetter

hi there

at first thx for this good how-to

but can't get my new BelkinF5D6020 to work

pcmcia-cs install worked fine, also the orinoco_cs driver loads fine

but cardmgr keeps on telling me that there is an unsupported Card in socket 1.

eth0 my build in nic works fine with eepro100

thx in advance

----------

## goanuj

bvetter:  how did you get orinoco_cs to work? did you copy net.eth0 to net.eth1 and change the settings?

I have emerged pcmcia-cs and my 3c754 NIC works fine under it.  However, when I remove my 3c754 card and put in the orinoco wireless card, my laptop does not seem to do anything  :Sad: 

```

[with 3c754 card in laptop]

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

3c574_cs               10148   1 

ds                      7464   1  [3c574_cs]

i82365                 41632   1 

pcmcia_core            48512   0  [3c574_cs ds i82365]

# modprobe 3c745_cs

modprobe: Can't locate 3c754_cs

# /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping pcmcia...                                                        [ok]

[I physically remove the 3c754 card, and insert the orinoco card]

# /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[2734]: watching 1 sockets                                    [ok]

[i hear a high beep and then a low beep]

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

ds                      7464   1  [3c574_cs]

i82365                 41632   1 

pcmcia_core            48512   0  [ds i82365]

```

Why isn't pcmcia-cs loading up orinoco_cs?

Does anyone have kismet working with pcmcia-cs (3.2.4) AND orinoco_cs ?

----------

## MHD

Excelent!!

Worked an absolute treat!

Just a note: on some systems /etc/modules.autoload is actually /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.Y

Thanks once again for a very easy to follow instructions! This Db is a GREAT resource!

Scott

----------

## enginerd

Hey goanuj I am having the exact same problem as you are with the orinoco card. I have my normal SMC 8040 TX card working with pcmcia-cs and I can take it out and put it in and it autodetects etc. When I insert the Orinoco card (silver) it does not notice its existence, I hear a high beep and a low beep. I have done the same as you copying /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to eth1 as well as making a new IFACE entry. I have also added orinoco_cs in /etc/modules.autoload but so far nothing much has been helping. Any input from a similar users experience would be helpful. And I am planning to use this for war driving so any suggestion on an antennae or signal amplifier would be appreciated.

thanks

----------

## Cammy

@charlieg

Thanks a lot. Worked like a charm after running through your tut.

Cammy

----------

## charlieg

You're welcome, Cammy.  :Smile: 

Goanju and I will be getting it into an XML file (hopefully as an official doc) soon - Goanju has done the preliminary work and I'll finish it up over the next few days.

----------

## enginerd

meant to tell you thanks chaalieg, it helped me get the smc card working in my system. If you want help getting it in XML I will donate some time.

----------

## clumsyninja

been meaning to tell you thanks for about five or six months now, your tips got my pcmcia up and running on my dell inspiron in no time at all.

so thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## goanuj

Charlieg,

I will also put some more time in when I get my sutpid wireless card to work, it pains me to see KNOPPIX get my wireless card up and running without any problems, but when I try to do it through gentoo I can't get anything to work!

Private message me if you need some more help with the XML file, I know I only did about a third of the entire document, but it was tough! Transferring normal docs into XML docs is time consuming!  

I know with the orinoco cards (and wireless cards in general) there is something called scanning mode and something called monitor mode.  I need to do some research to figure out which one is needed for kismet.

There is a developer that posted this

 *latexer wrote:*   

> If you use the pcmcia-cs package from portage, then it already has the monitor mode patch from shmoo applied. You should just be able to start up kismet and go to town.
> 
> if you're looking for scanning (as opposed to monitor mode) then check out Jean Tourrilhes page which includes patches against most of the recent orinoco drivers released here.
> 
> Scanning and monitor mode patches don't both apply cleanly right now, but i've got some modified patches in the works that make both jive. Sadly that means you need to pick one or the other. If you want scanning, edit /usr/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.ebuild and change the line
> ...

 

The URL is https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55266&highlight=orinoco

--Anuj

----------

## weazy

I am running a Dell Inspiron, I have a built in NIC and a PCMCIA Orinoco card. 

I have the onboard NIC set as module that doesnt autoload, I wrote a simple script that does the appropriate modprobes if I choose to take the laptop online. I am trying to configure my Orinoco Gold 128 802.11b but am having trouble. I have seen a number of posts and tried following them, but either I am dense or I didn't find the relevant post b/c the procedures haven't been successful. I am sure the problem is an oversight on my behalf. I am going to post what I presume are the relevant config files. 

I have no PCMCIA support but I do have wirelss support config'd in the kernel.

when I reboot I see an error that says

Agere Systems Product

Unsupported Card in slot 0 

trying to name wireless card as net.eth1 

I copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 and didn't make any changes. 

/etc/config.d/net looks like: 

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

iface_eth1="dhcp" 

i then run: 

insmod i82365 

insmod ds 

cardmgr -f 

cardmgr responds: 

cardmgr[16877]: watching 1 sockets 

/etc/conf.d/pcmcia: 

# Put cardmgr options here 

CARDMGR_OPTS="-f" 

# To set the PCMCIA scheme at startup... 

SCHEME="home" 

# These are from the pcmcia-cs distribution, but aren't used yet 

# Should be either i82365 or tcic 

PCIC="i82365 tcic" 

# Put socket driver timing parameters here 

PCIC_OPTS="" 

# Put pcmcia_core options here 

CORE_OPTS="" 

kernel config as posted. 

reboot. still didnt come up. 

ifconfig eth1 

eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found 

lsmod looks like: 

Module Size Used by Not tainted 

bcm4400 28288 1 

ds 7464 1 

i82365 41632 1 

pcmcia_core 48544 0 [ds i82365] 

i810_audio 27528 0 

ac97_codec 11208 0 [i810_audio] 

soundcore 4580 2 [i810_audio] 

ide-scsi 9072 0 

sg 30604 0 (unused) 

sr_mod 18680 0 (unused) 

scsi_mod 90228 3 [ide-scsi sg sr_mod] 

.... 

i cant start net.eth1 

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 

* Bringing eth1 up... 

* Failed to bring eth1 up

----------

## weazy

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=420971#420971

----------

## farphel

Great thread!  It's been a valuable resource.  Unfortunatly, I still can't get my wireless card to work!  

I'm using a Linksys WPC11 (version 1 - Prism2 chipset).  I've tried several combinations of kernel options, kernel modules, pcmcia-cs, and linux-wlan-ng to no avail.  I've managed to get 'cardmgr' to recognize the card and load a driver both with the built-in kernel hermes/orinico_cs modules and using linux-wlan-ng's prism2_cs driver.  However, in both cases when the module is loaded on card insertion, I get the following error:

```

Jul 21 08:00:13 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe prism2_cs'

Jul 21 08:00:13 [kernel] init_module: prism2_cs.o: 0.2.0 Loaded

Jul 21 08:00:13 [cardmgr] bind 'prism2_cs' to socket 1 failed: Operation not permitted

```

Has anyone else ever encountered this error?  What did you do to fix it?

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## nodus

i'm experiencing a big problem, the ds module can't be load. Here is what demsg is giving me:

```
Linux version 2.4.20-gaming-r3 (root@traitplat) (version gcc 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #2 lun jui 21 22:32:27 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffe2800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffe2800 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65506

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61410 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1196.033 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2385.51 BogoMIPS

Memory: 256300k/262024k available (1587k kernel code, 5336k reserved, 539k data, 128k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU         1200MHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbfee, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 08 [IRQ]

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/248c] at 00:1f.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:00.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 01:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1d.0

radeonfb: ref_clk=2700, ref_div=60, xclk=16600 from BIOS

radeonfb: panel ID string: QDI141X1LH03            

radeonfb: detected DFP panel size from BIOS: 1024x768

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

radeonfb: ATI Radeon M6 LY  DDR SGRAM 16 MB

radeonfb: DVI port LCD monitor connected

radeonfb: CRT port no monitor connected

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.13 14/05/2002 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS02 at 0x03e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:00.0

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK2018GAS, ATA DISK drive

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c035e5a4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 39070080 sectors (20004 MB), CHS=2432/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Intel i830M chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xd0000000 256MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 0

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

usb.c: registered new driver hub

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:07) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

Adding Swap: 530104k swap-space (priority -1)

[b]Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [pm]

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

unloading Kernel Card Services[/b]PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.1

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

02:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xec80. Vers LK1.1.16

[b]Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [pm]

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

unloading Kernel Card Services

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [pm]

Intel PCIC probe: not found.

unloading Kernel Card Services[/b]reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:08) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:09) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

[b]Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [pm]

Intel PCIC probe: not found.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

ds: no socket drivers loaded![/b]kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,10), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

What do you think it is, i followed perfectly this topic ?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## kebabkarli

I tried it on my acer travelmate 529, but 'i82365 or i82092 do not work. 

[

when booting: 

initializing [chipset]

initialization failed

]

when trying to do anz' solution (env-update, etc...) i get the following problems:

env-update.....successful

source /etc/profiles    .....no such file or directory

ldconfig    ...........no answer

update-modules force           .....depmod: ***Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.o

has anybody an idea about the problem  :Question: 

APM isn't working at the moment. so I wasn't able to do update-modules......

my fault. 

Now workingLast edited by kebabkarli on Fri Aug 01, 2003 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbarrera

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> There's only one thing that's missing IMHO...
> 
> To get an Orinoco card in Monitor-mode (for netstumbling/wardriving) with Kismet, you need to patch the pcmcia-cs drivers after untarring it, and before starting to compile it (./configure)... Normally this shouldn't be a problem, though emerge does it all in one time, so without patching the drivers in between, so via this way you can't go wardrivin' with it 
> 
> Now what i did is install the pcmcia-cs drivers by hand, works for me... though most people would like to just emerge it i think 
> ...

 

Kismet, pcmcia-cs and Orinoco cards

I was able to just emerge without installing drivers by hand. I'm using standard ebuilds for pcmcia-cs (3.2.4), Ethereal (0.9.13), and kismet 2.8.1-r1. No manual intervention required to build packages. I did have to tweak the notebook to reliably use kismet or Ethereal...

I'm using builtin Orinoco miniPCI (eth1) in a Dell notebook that also has builtin 10/100 Ethernet (eth0). Using pcmcia-cs drivers instead of kernel drivers. The latest 3.2.4 pcmcia-cs package does a nice job of installing schmoo monitor mode patches, but I still had problems getting kismet to work longer than about a 1 minute when using notebook without Ethernet connection.

The fix was to disable all networking applications that use wireless interface, otherwise I get "eth1: Error -5 writing packet to BAP" and CPU utilization goes to 100% and monitoring stops. Since the notebook had no Ethernet connection at boot time, the wireless interface was only active interface and all networking apps use eth1. I always get "Error -5 ... BAP" within minutes after placing eth1 into monitor mode via command line (iwpriv eth1 monitor 1 1) or using kismet_monitor. Obviously the network apps cannot use wireless interface after it is placed in monitor mode, so the solution is to disable the networking apps.

In my particular case, the following commands were added to the kismet_monitor script to simplify starting kismet. I also set HOPPER=yes to ensure that kismet is always scanning all channels: 

```
HOPPER="yes" 

... 

... 

ENABLECMD=0 

echo "stopping network services" 

/etc/init.d/netmount stop 

/etc/init.d/samba stop 

/etc/init.d/sshd stop 

/etc/init.d/vcron stop 
```

To determine which services to stop, just check the message preceeding "Error -5 ... BAP" in /var/log/syslog and stop that service. If the logs are full just grep for the first "Error -5 ... BAP" timestamp. You'll find the offending network app pretty quick that way.

----------

## nalin

 *Urgo wrote:*   

>  *soroko wrote:*   i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:
> 
> ```
> 
> dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> ...

 

This also is necessary for the inspiron 5150 (and i believe a number of other recent dell models).

One can get around it by setting /etc/conf.d/pcmcia CORE_OPTS="probe_io=0", but this complicates things in that you either need to update modules.conf to incorperate the probe_io or manually load pcmcia, as modprobing yenta_socket will otherwise load the dependant modules and cause pcmcia to ignore your core opts.  I also assume that the manner which rage suggests is less restrictive (in that it probes some io's).

Thanks for the solution rage, as manually loading pcmcia isnt fun...

----------

## Ledneh

Here's a stumper for y'all. Is there a way to add new driver support to pcmcia-cs without having to go insane with the programming (of which I am not l33t)? I have a Linksys WPC11 v4 which uses the RTL8180 drivers (available at the Realtek website).

While I can get it work with a load of fairly arcane iwpriv commands (such as iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepdkeyid=0,wepkey40_1=1111111111 for example) and a few insmods, doing that manually at bootup is a pain, especially since the script misfires half the time (resulting in either a failure to connect--best case--or, worst case, a kernel panic). Really, it's exactly half. I've done the math.  :Wink: .

----------

## dalamarian

Moved to more appropriate forumLast edited by dalamarian on Fri Aug 15, 2003 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## goanuj

what am I doing wrong?

```

# insmod orinoco_cs

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol orinoco_interrupt_R8ca3e787

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol alloc_orinocodev_Rdc4bdf5d

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol hermes_struct_init_R5bfb4a4b

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol __orinoco_down

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol __orinoco_up

```

```

# locate orinoco_cs

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.c

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o

```

----------

## gkmac

 *farphel wrote:*   

> However, in both cases when the module is loaded on card insertion, I get the following error:
> 
> ```
> 
> Jul 21 08:00:13 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe prism2_cs'
> ...

 

I upgraded my gentoo-sources kernel and got this error as well.

After much searching, I came across this thread which suggests that having "Systrace support" enabled in the kernel causes this error. I disabled this option, recompiled the kernel and that solved it.

The thread mentions that turning on GrSecurity options can also cause this. There are also other things to try suggested in that thread, so have a look.

----------

## dalamarian

Hey,

Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot

-dal-

----------

## grnfvr

 *soroko wrote:*   

>  *ragefan wrote:*   i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:
> 
> ```
> 
> dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> ...

 

I finally figured out this was the same problem i was having with my Inspiron 8000 and dlink dwl 650.  However on thing that appears to have been diferent for me, thus making it harder to diagnose, is that for some reason pcmcia is not starting at boot.  I have 

```
rc-update add pcmcia default
```

 and i double checked that the symlink really was there and pointing to the right place.  furthermore i re-emerged pcmcia-cs and did a 

```
rc-update del pcmcia default

rc-update add pcmcia default
```

just to make sure all the dependencies were cached appropriately.  But it still doesn't run at all at boot based on the /var/log/messages log.

So again as so many have said.  This is the post that finally helped me fix my problem.  Specifically the problem that appears to follow the orinico_cs driver + inspiron 8000 combination.  Thanks.  

Any ideas on why pcmcia isn't starting at boot????

----------

## MikeHappySmith

 *grnfvr wrote:*   

> for some reason pcmcia is not starting at boot.  I have 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add pcmcia default
> ```
> ...

 

Try

```
rc-update del pcmcia

rc-update add pcmcia boot
```

That should cause it to get run at boot.  I believe that using the "default" runlevel was your problem

----------

## MikeHappySmith

 *soroko wrote:*   

>  *ragefan wrote:*   i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:
> 
> ```
> 
> dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> ...

 

This seemed helped me with a Dell Inspiron 600m and TrueMobile 1150 mini-pci card.  I however am still having a problem.  It was described in another thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78379), but has gotten no feedback, so I'll restate here.

After the orinoco_cs module loads, it fails to initialize the card firmware.

dmesg output:

```
cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

hermes.c: 4 Dec 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0380-0x03bf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x03e0-0x04cf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

hermes @ IO 0x100: Timeout waiting for card to reset (reg=0x0000)!

eth1: failed to initialize firmware (err = -110)

orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed
```

-110 indicates a timeout in hermes_init (the hermes module). I believe the failure just cascades from there.

Any thoughts?  This is all very frustrating.

----------

## Dawnrazor

Hi all,

first thanks for all the info and help one can get here in the forum!

 *anz wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> ...but I had the problem, that the modules could not be found (... no i82365 and ds). But after
> 
> 

 

That is the same error I get....

So I tried your suggestion:

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> env-update
> 
> 

 

works fine...

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> source /etc/profiles
> 
> 

 

...no such file or directory...

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ldconfig
> 
> update-modules force
> ...

 

give both no reply, so I think everything is fine here...

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it worked. May be something went wrong with the modules.conf updating?  
> 
> cU, anz

 

And it still doesn't work for me  :Sad: 

Are there other ides/suggestions?

----------

## Dawnrazor

Hi all,

first thanks for all the info and help one can get here in the forum!

 *anz wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> ...but I had the problem, that the modules could not be found (... no i82365 and ds). But after
> 
> 

 

That is the same error I get....

So I tried your suggestion:

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> env-update
> 
> 

 

works fine...

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> source /etc/profiles
> 
> 

 

...no such file or directory...

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ldconfig
> 
> update-modules force
> ...

 

give both no reply, so I think everything is fine here...

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it worked. May be something went wrong with the modules.conf updating?  
> 
> cU, anz

 

And it still doesn't work for me  :Sad: 

Are there other ides/suggestions?

----------

## szmyd

First off...my file is /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4, but this may be because I am using 1.4? anywho...i followed the guide (which was great btw). And after booting a few times I finally got my card to work with my Cisco Aironet router using WEP. But I was getting errors during boot up regarding the i82092 and ds modules (i tried the other i8* too btw). so I just plain took them out of the autoload file...and the card still works! Should this happen, or why would I not need them? Anyways, I also notice that I get a lot of General Protection Faults during boot around the pcmcia module and net.lo, but everything still works 100% on my system. I guess you could say I don't really have a "problem" though I'd feel better if I didn't get a bunch of fault during my boot-up.

BTW, it's a Sony VAIO laptop (PCG-FXA63) with a DWL-650 card.

----------

## charlieg

There is a new version of pcmcia-cs available - 3.2.4 - with updates to the orrinco drivers.

Hopefully this will help some of you who've been having issues with them.

I'm not sure if it is in portage yet.

----------

## Steve03

hi,

i want to install my netgear ma 401 pcmcia wlan card... thats the things i was told, but it doesnt work  :Sad: 

emerge pcmcia-cs

rc-update add pcmcia default

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

... added eth1 as a new interface to /etc/conf.d/net

added pcmcia_core

i82365

ds to /etc/modules.autoload

but it doesnt work... maybe i forgot to to

rc-update add eth1 default

but i dont think that would help because cardmgr exits while loading linux:

cardmgr[1065]: starting, version is 3.2.4

cardmgr[1065]: select(): bad file description

cardmgr[1065]: exiting

any ideas?

sry for my bad english

----------

## gerzy

I thought I'd post some of my recent experiences with getting wireless networking going on two different laptops recently.  The laptops are a Sony SRX87 with built in Orinoco wireless lan and a Sony GRV-550 with a Cisco Aironet 350 Series PCMCIA Card.

I used the vanilla-sources (2.4.22) to make this work since I could not get it going with the gentoo-sources (2.4.20-gentoo-r7).  With the Cisco card and the gentoo-sources in particular, I was experiencing this problem, which does not seem to be an issue anymore with the 2.4.22 kernel drivers.

So here's what worked for me:

Compile the kernel with PCMCIA turned on and cardbus support (the SRX and GRV, like all recent Sony laptops, do not have 16-bit PCMCIA so you don't need the i82365, TCIC, etc.).  Select Hermes support and Airo support so the relevant kernel config options look like this:

```

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

(For 16-bit PCMCIA only...)

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

(Wireless lan cards...)

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

```

Then (re)emerge pcmcia-cs.  The configure script will notice that PCMCIA support is in your kernel and will only build the tools for you.  

If you have 32-bit PCMCIA (Cardbus), you have to edit /etc/conf.d/pcmcia and change the PCIC line so that the pcmcia-cs startup scripts will load the Cardbus driver:

```

PCIC="yenta_socket"

```

After this, make sure the appropriate /etc/init.d/net.ethX script exists with corresponding settings in /etc/conf.d/net.  Then "rc-update add pcmcia default" and reboot into your new kernel.  (You don't need to add anything to modules.autoload.d -- the pcmcia-cs init scripts will take care of everything for you.)

This technique worked for me for both laptops.

See the Q&A section of the pcmcia-cs/2.4 kernel README... the author recommends sticking with the kernel PCMCIA support in most cases, and this is what worked for me.  Perhaps some bug fixes have found their way into 2.4.22 that aren't in the latest ebuild of pcmcia-cs.

----------

## Steve03

hi,

it seeems that pcmcia nics doonly work with dhcp (didnt work with a static ip with a netgear ma401 and a gericom notebook with an O2Micro OZ6812 Cardbus controller...)

----------

## gkmac

 *Steve03 wrote:*   

> it seeems that pcmcia nics do only work with dhcp (didnt work with a static ip with a netgear ma401 and a gericom notebook with an O2Micro OZ6812 Cardbus controller...)

 

Well, I've been using a Belkin F5D5020 PCMCIA network card in my Compaq Armada 7800 laptop for nearly a year now (under RedHat then and now Gentoo).

With a static IP! No DHCP.

----------

## charlieg

 *gkmac wrote:*   

>  *Steve03 wrote:*   it seeems that pcmcia nics do only work with dhcp (didnt work with a static ip with a netgear ma401 and a gericom notebook with an O2Micro OZ6812 Cardbus controller...) 
> 
> Well, I've been using a Belkin F5D5020 PCMCIA network card in my Compaq Armada 7800 laptop for nearly a year now (under RedHat then and now Gentoo).
> 
> With a static IP! No DHCP.

 

Yes, the original comment was completely unqualified.  I suspect the poster had incorrectly specified the static IP.

----------

## iamnoone

I'm having a little trouble getting this to work.

i loaded i82635, ds, and tulip_cb.  tried with xirc2ps_cs as well

the thing is the card is being detected ok.  when i type ifconfig  everything reads as it's supposed to but when i ping a website i get unknown host.  nothing is getting out.

also during boot i get a bunch of 

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/modem

and i also have a warning saying net.eth0 has already started.

the thing is, this setup works perfect with the livecd.  i just can t get it to work normal.   ugh

any insight is greatly appreciated

----------

## oobnuker

OK - I seem to be in much better shape than most people who post in this thread. Everything seems to be working for me BUT I have to do:

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

to get everything working once the system boots.

I also get this error during boot:

cardmgr[687]: + * WARNING: "net.eth0" has already been started

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate modules

Failed to bring eth0 up

But everything works fine when I issue the two commands above...

Any ideas??? Thanks for the help!

----------

## Haggis

Awesome guide. Thanks from this ultra noob  :Very Happy: 

My card works fine now ....however when I got to this line:

```
gentoo1 boot # mv bzImage bzImage.old 
```

It just would not accept this instruction! Does this instruction just tell it to dump the old bzimage file? If so then that is maybe why it didn't work ( I guess I didn't have an old file for it to dump). Confirmation on the purpose of this line of code would be great if someone could explain it to me.  :Very Happy: 

Once again thanks to all you guys and gals writing these guides, invaluable stuff.  :Wink: 

----------

## mattsk

Heyho.

Here's a strange one for you guys. ... I have the cardmgr side of things working (seemingly) perfectly. The modules load, it detects a single PCMCIA port (of which I have only one ... I'm using a TI 1410 PCI - PCMCIA bridge that came with a Zoom 4105 PCMCIA Wireless card) everything seems happy. Here's the kernel output. (Using the pcmcia-cs 3.2.4 ebuild, btw)

```

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.20-gaming-r5 #2 Mon Sep 15 01:03:05 EST 2003

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

  TI 1410 rev 01 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 00:0a, mem 0xeb001000

    host opts [0]: [pci only] [pci irq 5] [lat 32/32] [bus 2/2]

    PCI card interrupts, PCI status changes

```

Looks all nice and happy. Problem is it has no idea when I insert or remove a card. We've (a mate and I) been at this for a month or more. Tryed every concievable thing.... We've got 4 of these cards, so we've replaced both the PCI card AND the PCMCIA card, and still no go. To further complicate matters, I *KNOW* the PCMCIA card itself works, because I've used it in a mates laptop using Knoppix (today in fact, we were waving antenna all over the place, and picked up a number of different networks). Also using Knoppix on my computer, I can use the cardctl program to give me information about the card when it's inserted , and to say "no card" when it's not inserted, though even Knoppix doesn't detect the card when it's inserted on my machine. Back in Gentoo, however cardctl tells me "no card" regardless of whether the card is in or not  :Sad: . It won't detect it if it's already plugged in when I boot, either.

I'm utterly stumped. Save for trying the built in kernel drivers (oh, I'm using the 2.4.20-r5 gaming sources), which I've only just (ie in the last 2 minutes) finished recompiling.

Does anyone have *ANY* idea at all what could be doing this to me? It will be worth much sanity to me  :Smile:  I don't care about correct drivers or anythign at the moment, I'll just be happy if cardmgr actually detects an insterted card!

Oh, for completeness:

/etc/conf.d/pcmcia

```
# Put cardmgr options here

CARDMGR_OPTS="-f"

# To set the PCMCIA scheme at startup...

#SCHEME="home"

# These are from the pcmcia-cs distribution, but aren't used yet

# Should be either i82365 or tcic

#PCIC="i82365 tcic"

PCIC="i82365"

# Put socket driver timing parameters here

#PCIC_OPTS="irq_mode=0"

PCIC_OPTS="irq_mode=0"

# Put pcmcia_core options here

CORE_OPTS=""

```

----------

## mattsk

Oh dear!!

I found my problem. It turns out I was putting the pcmcia card in UPSIDE DOWN ... yes you read that right. The PCMCIA-PCI bridge is orineted the opposite way to every laptop I've used  :Sad:     (With the laptops I've used the antenna connector points up, but on the bridge in my PC, it has to point down). Take the pcmcia card out, turn it around, plug it back in, and it detects just fine, cardctl get's info for it, everything's good.

I am soooooooooooo embarrased. Still, if somebody else reads this and it solves their problem, I'll be happy.  

As an asside, and to my defense, the bridge itself offered no resistance to us plugging the pcmcia cards in upside down. Not sure if laptops allow this or not, but this cheapass PCI card certainly did. Even the gentleman who owns the card - which I have on loan - didn't realise the problem when I dragged my computer over to him several weeks ago, although it was that same gentleman who eventually found the problem shortly after setting up his own computer with an identical card to help me test.

----------

## christsong84

```
 root@psalms modules $ modprobe ds

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/ds.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/ds.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/ds.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/ds.o: insmod ds failed

No APM support in kernel

No APM support in kernel

 root@psalms modules $ modprobe i82365   

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o: insmod i82365 failed

No APM support in kernel

No APM support in kernel

 root@psalms modules $ 

```

arg...been pulling my hair out the last few days...anyone have a clue as to what the problem could be?

----------

## raylpc

I had a hard time with my wireless. If yours still doesn't work. The following 2 steps may give some hope. (for some uncommon prism2 cards):

1.

code:cardmgr -m /lib/modules/2.4.22-ck2/pcmcia/

2. Add the following entry into /etc/pcmcia/wlan-ng.conf

card "PLANEX GW-NS11H Wireless LAN PC Card"

version "PLANEX", "GW-NS11H Wireless LAN PC Card"

manfid 0x14ea, 0xb001

bind "prism2_cs"

The info I got it from

code:cardctl ident

Then I used the info to imitate an entry into the wlan-ng.conf.

----------

## derheld42

WOOHOO! Thank you so much! My card: EPX-10BT PC Card Ethernet 10BT from Eiger Labs, Inc. which uses the fmvj18x_cs driver now works! (I threw in lots of keywords!)

The only thing that I did differently from up above was:

```

nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

```

I haven't really read up on it, but why doesn't the 2.4.20 kernel handle pcmcia correctly?

Also, the install docs (currently) say:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now add the net.eth0 initscript to the default runlevel if it isn't a PCMCIA network card:
> 
> 

 

but above you say:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you add eth0 using rc-update, as the installation doc told you to? The following will output an explicit statement if you already have:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Things worked for me without adding net.eth0 to the default runlevel. I think pcmcia_cs uses /etc/pcmcia/net, which invokes /etc/init.d/net.eth0, so I don't think it's necessary to add net.eth0 to the default runlevel.

----------

## hrishi

I have been trying to get a dlink DWL-650 card to work with my laotop (dell latitude c610) and have been unsuccessful so far.

Here is my card

http://support.dlink.com select DWL-650 from the drop down menu. then hit go. A new window will show several pictures. My card is the last of the lot (DWL-650M1).

Here is what I tried:

1. compiled the drivers in the kernel linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5

    (did not work)

2. Followed directions in 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&highlight=dwl650

Did not work!!

When i type cardctl ident i get the following

floyd root # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

  PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8180

Socket 1:

  no product info available

I am stumped any help appreciated

----------

## dan2003

As far as i can tell all you guys are using 2.4 on a laptop? I hav'nt been able to find a version of the 2.4 kernel that works, A given 2.4 either does not support cpu scaling or locks up due to ACPI, which i do not wish to have disabled.

I can'nt emerge pcmcia-cs in 2.6 it complains bout not finding linux/modversions.h and tells me to run make dep to fix the error but make dep is used in the 2.6 series.

Also my wireless lan chipset is an rtl8180, the driver only supports 2.4, i can buildit in 2.6 but not load it, says its an invalid module type.

----------

## Wedge

Hey, ive been reading though this thread try'n to find someone with the same problem, tried all the previous suggestions, nothing is working for me, so i have resorted to posting my problem *sigh* 

I have a Linksys PCMPC100 ver:C4 ethernet card (worked fine in any other linux distro ((even bsd)))

problem is the mods load.  

(same auto load problem as some of the other guys)

but when it goes to int eht0 i get 

```
executing: 'modprobe axnet_cs'

get dev info on socket 1 failed: No such device 

ERROR: Problem starting needed services. / "netmount" was not started 
```

ive tried it in the other slot as well, didnt help  I used pcnet_cs mod as well, again nothing when i do an lsmod it comes up with (unused) 

if i do an lsmod everything is loading except for the actual driver for the card.  it used to after play'n with it it dosnt anymore =(

ive removed the hex line in my pcmcia/config.opt 

whats really odd is when i do the modules-update force, all my pcmcia mods say "***unresolved symbols in <giving mod>"

ive recompiled my kern seversal times w/ some of the stuggestions above, and recompiled pcmcia-cs several times as well.. Something is fubar'n it.. the card works off the livecd .. so i know its not the card, just something i dont have load'n.  

Any help would be great.  Thanks

----------

## johnnyfulcrum

 *oobnuker wrote:*   

> OK - I seem to be in much better shape than most people who post in this thread. Everything seems to be working for me BUT I have to do:
> 
> ifconfig eth0 up
> 
> dhcpcd eth0
> ...

 

Same here -ever figure out what causes this?

I have a xircomRBEM56G-100 card and on boot I get errors like:

eth0 is not plugged in or has carrier signal 

even though the card is happily flashing away...

I also have errors before the one above:

pcilib:Cannot open /proc/bus/pci/04/00.1  and 00.0 repeated few dozen times

thanks

----------

## charlieg

For all your orinoco puppies, the latest love sources (for the 2.6-test series) has some orinoco patches.

----------

## Haro

Hello

Just wondering if anyone have any success getting DWL-650 RevP or WPC11 Ver.4 working in gentoo?  I'm having a hard time figuring what driver set to use (pcmcia-cs, wlan-ng, hostap, wtf!?) for either of them.

----------

## parity

Hey... 

just wanted to say thank you... this was exactly what i needed! 

A short guide on how to set this up... 

Got it working like a charm in no time.... 

so 

THANK YOU! 

- parity

----------

## Zzoot

Okay!!! I was ripping my hair out there for a while...

I finally found the keystone that let my wpc11 v3 card load correctly...(Damn second low beep...)

In the /etc/pcmcia/config.opts file there are some lines near the top that say "Don't use these irq's cause they're normally used for other more important things like a serial or parallel port" (Okay- I'm paraphrasing there...but that's about what it says...)

I commented out those lines, restarted  pcmcia, and VOOM! 2 Good high beeps!  WOO-HOO!

Anyway, thatks for everyone's 2 cents...Criminy...I know all this stuff so well now I can probably even go back and get the linux-wlan-ng stuff running for wep support...

----------

## jmf10024

First of all,  GREAT TUTORIAL.  I have some experience writing documentation for non-computer people, and even though this is directed at a step above non-computer people, which are n00bs, this is very well done.

Now, my problem.

Latest dmesg is posted here http://jpad.homelinux.com/dmesg.log

I have an IBM Thinkpad 390 with pcmcia nic 3COM 3CCFE575BT.

After i originally rebooted after my first kernal install, it never booted.  It hung at Init level 3 when trying to bring up the usb and pci devices.  I am grateful that I have a removable card, because when i remove it I can boot so that I can make any necessary changes.  

I have booted without the card and then reinserted the card.  It beeps a bit and sometimes i have a few seconds before it hangs.  In those few seconds I modprobed it once and ifconfiged it once and i saw my eth0.  But after that it hung. 

If I: 

```
rc-update del pcmcia boot
```

It will boot with my pcmcia card in the slot, but obviously no support. 

I then tried to manually start the pcmcia with 

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia
```

 and soon after it hung.

PLEASE HELP ME.

I have had a problem with this card in the past.  It took someone who knows a lot more than I do a day to get it working when i tried mandrake 9 a year ago.  

He had me using the 3c59x driver (which when i looked at the list for pcmcia-cs) lists that as a kernel driver? and pcmcia-cs picks up my card as 3c575_cb

Currently my bios Irqs are set for 4 pci devices all at irq 11 as per my bios defaults.  

I am willing to change anything and everything.  Please let me know.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Justin

----------

## Zzoot

Hiya jmf10024!  (Say, How do you pronounce that?)

Anyway, this sounds real similar to a problem I've seen expressed and experienced here on the forums... It's that dang config.opts file again...Here...I'll just quote the original message...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a similar setup as well, try editing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
> 
> in the line
> ...

 

That fixed it right up for me...Give it a shot and let us know if it worked...

----------

## jmf10024

Hey, Zzoot.

jmf are my initials and 10024 is a randomish number.

anywho,

I read your post before i posted mine.  And i tried that.  No luck.

I have tried a bunch of stuff. i tried booting with acpi=off

and many other things.  I tried changing my irqs in bios and disabling sound and such.  No luck. In some cases it would boot for me and it would show up in ifconfig.  but no connectivity.  Before when i installed mandrake 9 a year ago there were problems with the device driver in linux.  I don't know if they fixed it yet.  I had to manually install some other driver.

I have given up for now, and have installed FreeBSD 5.1 which is making my nic work  :Very Happy:  .  However, i would still like to try Gentoo, because my friends who raved about FreeBSD and got me hooked on it, now rave about Gentoo.  

Better ports, better updating source, etc.  

So if anyone has any other input I would be glad to try it, though it may not be for a few weeks, cause I want to use my laptop (which is very low end nowadays) to use as a small fileserver at a lan party.

Thanks for all your help

Justin

P.S. I love FreeBSD, but if i can get my nic to work i would love to try out GENTOO.

----------

## Zzoot

Hiya JmF10024...

I'm not sure whether or not I hope this is right or not...but I just went through that dmesg you posted under a link...

It looks like you've got pcmcia services enabled IN the kernel...

```
Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 #2 Fri Dec 12 21:15:03 EST 2003

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]
```

If that's the case...ummm...Get rid of it.  The whole point of the tutorial (though I haven't read it recently...) was to use the non-kernel pcmcia drivers, which will automatically build what you need... 

Use pcmcia-cs.  I'm guessing it will auto-magically come right up... Good luck when you decide to give Gentoo another try...

----------

## charlieg

 *Zzoot wrote:*   

> If that's the case...ummm...Get rid of it.  The whole point of the tutorial (though I haven't read it recently...) was to use the non-kernel pcmcia drivers, which will automatically build what you need... 
> 
> Use pcmcia-cs.  I'm guessing it will auto-magically come right up... Good luck when you decide to give Gentoo another try...

 

100% correct.

----------

## R!tman

Nicely done. Thanks.

----------

## dkaplowitz

Thanks, charlieg for the thread. I knew I was close to having my xircom realport NIC working, but I needed just one of the instructions you posted to have it work by default. 

Love these forums!

Dave

P.S. I think this thread should be a sticky at the top of this forum.

----------

## charlieg

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> P.S. I think this thread should be a sticky at the top of this forum.

 

Really, I should take some time to convert it to the Gentoo Guide XML and have it as an official doc.  I've been meaning to, but it's low on the priority list.  I will do one day, I'm sure, when it's really out of date and irrelevant.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> ... I'm sure, when it's really out of date and irrelevant.
> 
> 

 

Hehe, isn't it always so. It would be great to have an official PCMCIA howto on the gentoo site. I think the install docs are really good...they basically got me with a successful install ...and even the PCMCIA stuff was working, but it lacked in troubleshooting and/or helping me to figure out whether it worked or not...or how to make sure it was initializing properly.

----------

## feliperal

I am reaching my patience with the Cisco 350 card on my laptop.  I was able to make it recognized in pcmcia-cs 3.2.5 and it loads the appropiate airo_cs and airo drivers:

```

cs: memory probe 0x80000000-0x80ffffff: excluding 0x80000000-0x800fffff

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

bus pci: add driver airo

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

bus pcmcia: add driver airo_cs

airo_cs: GetNextTuple: No more items

```

By placing this in my /etc/pcmcia/config.opts:

```

include port 0x1000-0x10ff

include port 0x1400-0x14ff

include memory 0x80000000-0x80ffffff

                                                                                

```

cardctl status and cardctl ident show:

```

# cardctl status

Socket 0:

  5V 16-bit PC Card

  function 0: [ready], [bat low]

# cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "Cisco Systems", "350 Series Wireless LAN Adapter"

  manfid: 0x015f, 0x000a

  function: 6 (network)

```

iiwconfig doesn't show any extensions to my interface and I can't load it to wlan0

```

#iwconfig

eth0          no wireless extensions 

lo              no wireless extensions 

```

I have set it up the net.wlan0 iface_wlan0="dhcp"  in /etc/conf.d/net and made a copy of /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.  We'll here is what i get when I try to load the interface:

```

* Bringing wlan0 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

 * Failed to bring wlan0 up      

```

Lastly my lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

airo_cs                 9156  0

airo                   74192  1 airo_cs

snd_pcm_oss            68836  0

snd_pcm               121976  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc         13924  1 snd_pcm

snd_timer              28228  1 snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          22208  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    66040  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore              11652  1 snd

ds                     18628  3 airo_cs

yenta_socket           19008  1

pcmcia_core            86104  3 airo_cs,ds,yenta_socket

```

If I can get it working, I hope to write up a howto on how to get most of the components in the powerbook to be recognized.  I've got everything is except this POS Cisco card.

Felipe

----------

## feliperal

The solution is to use 3.2.7 pcmcia-cs instead of 3.2.5

----------

## gntu

This HOWTO was very helpful.  I just want to add a few comments and document my own adventure along this road.

Originally I tried to avoid using the pcmcia-cs card services package and use instead the newer "hotplug" functionality in the 2.4 kernel.  Hotplug overlaps with card services functionality insofar as being able to manage the pccard slots.  Hotplug is a more universal protocol, however, that can also manage USB devices in 2.4, and is expected to play an even bigger role in 2.6 as the emerging sysfs infrastructure further develops.  

Hotplug in 2.4 can be selectively enabled for PCI and/or USB busses.  PCI hotplug support however is marked experimental.  I tried enabling pci hotplugging and core PCMCIA/CardBus support, both in the kernel and then as modules (pcmcia_core.o, yenta_socket.o, and ds.o), and in the first instance,  the machine booted and networking configured itself, but networking did not survive a sleep/wake cycle.  In fact, I could not restart networking at all after a sleep/wake cycle.  In the second instance, for some reason hotplug did not load the ds.o module.  I had to load it through /etc/modules.autoload.d (which should be unnecessary for hotpluggable devices), after which networking configured itself.  Again, networking did not survive a sleep/wake cycle; un/loading the associated modules did not help.

So I eventually gave up on hotplug and disabled it completely per the instructions at the beginning of this thread.  The only other obstacle I encountered was a need to disable "systrace" under General Settings in the kernel config.  Until I disabled systrace, binding tulip_cb to socket 1 operation was "not permitted".

I was initially dissuaded from trying pcmcia-cs by the perceived nuisance of installing a separate kernel-related package and by reading Hinds' own README on the status of this project.  My reading of this left me with the impression that CardBus cards that use standard pci card client drivers (e.g. the DecTulip driver tulip.o under ISA/EISA/PCI for Ethernet10/100 is the hotplug-compatible driver for a Netgear FA511) are ignored by the user-level tools in pcmcia-cs.  This is indeed true *when* PCI hotplug support is enabled in the kernel and the card is using the hotplug-compatible client driver.  By disabling hotplug support and letting pcmcia-cs compile its own client driver (tulip_cb.o in the case of the Netgear FA511), I now have a configuration of the cardbus socket that pcmcia-cs user level tools can manage.  

And yes, networking can be restarted after a sleep/wake cycle!

----------

## Cqwense

First off, while i'm still having problems, this HOWTO was very well put together, and as there are lots more "Thx for getting my wireless to work" posts than non's, im guessing the problem is somewhere on my end.

First off, an explination of what has heppend so far.  I currently have a windows desktop running a usb wireless to troll boards and DL files, my gentoo box is being setup to be a gateway/firewall for the rest of the network.  So currently it is not online ( untill i can at least get the wireless working )  Therefore i didnt emerge pcmcia-cs, i used the windows box, downloaded the package , and manually install it. ( ps, I wanted to put the downloaded file in some default emerge install directory, fooling it into emerging the package without actually downloading it via emerge , any help on this would be appriciated ).  From there i compiled my kernel to match the howto's, configured and installed pcmcia-cs, and then spent five hours trying to make it work :)

Kernel version is 2.4, wireless card is a D-link DWL-250 ( 

Here are my problems ( in no particular order ), as a newb i cant really tell how many are directly related to the others.

1)

when I: 

```
 rc-update add pcmcia boot 
```

upon rebooting i get the error

"Unable to determine dependencies for pcmcia!"

as well as an error about pcmcia not having any "start" options, the msg tells me to run /sbin/depscan.sh, which i have done, with no resolution apparant.  I CAN however use

```
 /etc/init.d/pcmcia start 
```

and i get a nice little messege about how cardmgr is now monitoring.

2) In both instances of adding it to the default run level, and attempting to start from prompt, eth1 gives me this error

 * Bringing eth1 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

 * Failed to bring eth1 up   !!

My lsmod: 

```
Cqwense-Serv pcmcia-cs-3.2.7 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

uhci                   26032   0  (unused)

3c59x                  27984   1

ds                      7560   1

i82365                 42144   1

pcmcia_core            44480   0  [ds i82365]

```

I have eth1 defined in /etc/conf.d/net, as well as copied /etc/init.d/eth0 to eth1, basicly, i've followed all the direction in the original post ( as well as appending *boot* for *default* in the rc-update of pcmcia.

----------

## charlieg

Have you looked at the pcmcia-cs website to see if your card is supported?  Sadly, I couldn't see it.

----------

## mizery de aria

I just installed PCMCIA-CS 3.2.7

I also just removed PCMCIA from the 2.6.3 kernel:

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) -> Support for hot-pluggable devices -> < > PCMCIA/CardBus support
```

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

```
 * 'modprobe i82365' failed

 * Trying alternative PCIC driver: yenta_socket

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[4590]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                      [ !! ] 
```

Checking the kernel config again, was I supposed to remove the following instead?

[code]Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Network device support -> [ ] PCMCIA network device support?  I had it included prior to removing the PCMCIA/CardBus support as displayed above.  I reincluded that and excluded PCMCIA network device support.  Hopefully that does the trick.  Recompiling...

Woot!!! Yep, that did it!  Finally, 2 months later, I finally am back on a roll with getting wireless network connectivity.

I'm still having difficulties with getting my WPC11 v3.0 802.11b PCMCIA wireless network card to function properly though.  If you're able to help read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=867563#867563 for details.  Read starting from the last couple posts as the rest aren't important.  Perhaps just start from page 2 even.

----------

## charlieg

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> Checking the kernel config again, was I supposed to remove the following instead?
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Network device support -> [ ] PCMCIA network device support
> ```
> ...

 

Excellent tip there (some of the kernel options can be confusing).  Glad to hear that you're back on track.

----------

## mizery de aria

```
Device Drivers

  Networking support

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

      < > Hermes PCMCIA card support
```

Except when I include the above or load as a module, when I start PCMCIA the system freezes.  Any ideas on what could be the cause?  I need that loaded because my Linksys WPC11 v3.0 802.11b PCMCIA wireless network card requires the Orinoco_CS driver.  I'm using the 2.6.3 kernel (mm-sources) and I reemerged PCMCIA-CS 3.2.7 after unemerging linux-wlan-ng (which I happened to have installed for some odd reason).

----------

## charlieg

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

If you remove your ridiculous sig, then I'll tell you the answer.

----------

## mizery de aria

*bump*

----------

## charlieg

Nope, your sig is still unacceptable.  ("Kill yourself"?)

----------

## xprog

I getting the same errors as Wedge, I have an IBM 10/100 Etherjet pcmcia card. I worked fine durring the livecd stage.

One other thing to add to Wedge's post, is durring bootup at 'Starting pcmcia...'. It see's both my wireless card and the ibm 10/100 EtherJet CardBus. It executes 'modprobe cb_enabler', then 'modprobe tulip_cb', and then i get lines after lines of errors, mostly unresolved symbols dealing with tulip_cb.o

The guide says to disable kernel support for pcmcia, im gonna try renabling it and adding the tulip module as I dont think its even on my system.

UPDATE--

recompiling the kernel for the 15th time, this time with pcmcia support and all pcmcia card modules. Still no go, less errors but end result is the same. Im recompiling it again without pcmcia support since im an idiot and didnt backup the kernel.

I can understand how the livecd got network to work, but I cant =/

LAST UPDATE & my fix

ok after doing mad searching here, i fixed my problem.

```
Library routines -> CRC32 functions -> Y
```

recompiled the kernel, w/o pcmcia support and viola its working!! woot, gentoo forums is the shizznet. I hope this was your problem too Wedge.

----------

## paramthegreat

hi all,

i use my dell truemobile 1100  card which i got working with ndiswrapper. i want to know if i can configure pcmcia-cs to detect the inserting of this card, load the drivers using ndiswrapper. i have tried a lot of things but could not get anything working. i am configuring things by hand right now, so pls help.

thanx a lot,

parminder.

----------

## mizery de aria

I resolved the issue when inserting my Linksys WPC11 v3.0 802.11b PCMCIA wireless network card my system would freeze.  Find my solution here

----------

## Khross

I am having great trouble getting this to work under the 2.6.3 Kernel.  It works flawlessly under the 2.4.22-gentoo-r1 kernel that I was previously using for this laptop.

The laptop is a Compaq Presario 1610:

Pentium 150 MMX

96 MB RAMD

1.6 GB HDD (64 MB Boot, 192 MB Swap, 1.3 GB Root)

NeoMagic 4MB 128ZX  Group Video

I followed the installation guide'ss recommendations for PCMCIA, which included enabling kernel support for Cardbus and my i82365 PCMCIA bridge, and installed pcmcia -cs at a run level of default, since it should own load for utilities under 2.6.3.  Unfortunately, it doesn't even reboot to recognize my PCMCIA hardware.

I am currently bootstrapping the box for the second time, so it will be at least another 36 hours before I'm ready to tackle my PCMCIA problem.

I'll post more concrete information once I have the machine booting, although suggestions would be helpful.

If disabling the Kernel support for the hardware will solve my problem, I will go that route.

Thanks,

K.

----------

## charlieg

 *Khross wrote:*   

> I am having great trouble getting this to work under the 2.6.3 Kernel.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I followed the installation guide'ss recommendations for PCMCIA, which included enabling kernel support for Cardbus and my i82365 PCMCIA bridge, and installed pcmcia -cs at a run level of default, since it should own load for utilities under 2.6.3.  Unfortunately, it doesn't even reboot to recognize my PCMCIA hardware.

 

Is hotplug enabled?  Cardbus requires hotplug.

----------

## Khross

Charlieq:

Yes, Hotplugging is enabled in both the Kernel and through

```
emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default
```

----------

## Khross

Backpedalled to 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 because of PCMCIA and a lock up issue with the laptops Neomagic Card in framebuffer mode.

PCMCIA working flawlessly now.

----------

## charlieg

 *Khross wrote:*   

> Charlieq:

 

Charlieq!?

----------

## Sharkyzz

Hello,

I'm using a Linksys WPC11 with a 2.6.3 kernel. I read al lot of posts and there all diffirent. What steps should i take to make this work??

```

cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Instant Wireless Network PC Card", "ISL37300P", "RevA"

  manfid: 0x0274, 0x1612

  function: 6 (network)

Socket 1:

  no product info available

```

Thansk in advance!

greets,

Sam

----------

## dizzypro

great guide, got it working  :Smile:  thanks m8

----------

## mizery de aria

 *Sharkyzz wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I'm using a Linksys WPC11 with a 2.6.3 kernel. I read al lot of posts and there all diffirent. What steps should i take to make this work??

 

If you have a WPC11 v3.0 card, then read this

----------

## carpman

Trouble getting card to load with kernel 2.6

My setup is:

Toshiba Portage 7020ct

Pcmcia card is Xircom Real Port 10/100/modem

Kernel 2.6.1-r1

Fresh install

PCMCIA 3.2.5

On boot up i see

* pcmcia support detected

* starting pcmcia

card [3052]: watching 2 sockets

Kernel setup

Bus Options > Support for hotpluging devices > pcmcia/cardbus>

        <*>cardbus yenta-compatable bridge support

        <M> i82365 compatible bridge support

Device Drivers > Networking Support > PCMCIA networking device support >

Off

but have tried ON with

<*> Xircom 16-bitpcmcia support

modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Have tried:

i82365

ds

These do not load on boot

have also tried:

xirc2ps_cs

This loads ok when i have it set as M in kernel

Any ideas why things not working?

Umm just thinking i may not have emerge hotpluging will check and see, would this make a difference?

cheers

----------

## delvit

Thank you for this great tutorial  :Smile: )).  Helped me big time and also the answers & problems helped me a lot.  Had problem with the systrace at the kernel and found that thread with that problem  :Razz: .  

carpman: those drivers in kernel DO NOT work with Xircom!!  I have one, I know.  Btw. I don't know how old is your Toshiba, but make sure you don't have isa-pnp there because I read somewhere, during my travels, that kernel 2.6 can have problems with that.  Try configuration with 2.4.x kernel and then play with the 2.6.x---> I will be doing that and I already have 2.4.x working right now  :Wink: .

delvit

----------

## carpman

 *delvit wrote:*   

> Thank you for this great tutorial )).  Helped me big time and also the answers & problems helped me a lot.  Had problem with the systrace at the kernel and found that thread with that problem .  
> 
> carpman: those drivers in kernel DO NOT work with Xircom!!  I have one, I know.  Btw. I don't know how old is your Toshiba, but make sure you don't have isa-pnp there because I read somewhere, during my travels, that kernel 2.6 can have problems with that.  Try configuration with 2.4.x kernel and then play with the 2.6.x---> I will be doing that and I already have 2.4.x working right now .
> 
> delvit

 

Thanks for reply, i have had it working with 2.XX series but want to use 2.6.

I tried removing all pcmcia stuff from kernel but then on boot it tries to load i82365 and yenta modules, which i don't have in autoload file and which also fail to load with error message that i need to enable pcmcia in kernel.

someone must have got xircom pcmcia to work in 2.6?

----------

## carpman

Anyone help?

I am really stuck and want to get this working  :Sad: 

----------

## charlieg

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Anyone help?
> 
> I am really stuck and want to get this working 

 

Can you post a link to your kernel config?  (ie don't paste it all in here)

----------

## carpman

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *carpman wrote:*   Anyone help?
> 
> I am really stuck and want to get this working  
> 
> Can you post a link to your kernel config?  (ie don't paste it all in here)

 

Thanks for reply.

Here is my current config:

http://www.michael-innes.co.uk/config.txt

I have tried a few different kernel configs but to no success, this one loads pcmcia ob boot and watches 2 sockets but does not load my xircom card. ifconfig just report lo and no eth0.

many thanks

----------

## charlieg

 *carpman's config wrote:*   

> # Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_PCI=y
> ...

 

Um... did you read the guide (which forms the start of this entire thread)?  It explicitly says not to use the kernel PCMCIA stuff.

----------

## carpman

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *carpman's config wrote:*   # Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_PCI=y
> ...

 

Yes i did and this worked for kernel 2.4xx but i am trying to get it working on kernel 2.6.1 and if i leave out kernel pcmcia stuff it complains on boot that i need to enable it it kernel and emrge pcmcia-cs won't work.

When i tried removing pcmcia stuff from kernel and just use pcmcia-cs it tries but fails to load i82365 and yenta on boot, just complains that i need to able pcmcia in kernel..

Please read my previous posts as i explain all this.  :Sad: 

----------

## carpman

Ok get the message, pcmcia won't work with 2.6 and xircom card so don't ask and go back to 2.4.

Really wanted to use 2.6  :Sad: 

----------

## charlieg

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Ok get the message, pcmcia won't work with 2.6 and xircom card so don't ask and go back to 2.4.

 

Not true, it does with with 2.6 or so I hear.  I just don't have a laptop at the moment to test with so it's difficult for me to find a solution for you.

I would try search the pcmcia-cs sf page, the website, and also the linux-pcmcia mailing list where (I believe) development of pcmcia/pcmcia-cs is discussed.

From my brief attempt to find the solution for you (spent the last 20 minutes doing it and it's not like I don't have better things to be doing) everything indicates that pcmcia-cs works with 2.6 kernels just that the process to get it working is slightly different.  The resources I listed above seemed to be good sources of information.

----------

## carpman

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *carpman wrote:*   Ok get the message, pcmcia won't work with 2.6 and xircom card so don't ask and go back to 2.4. 
> 
> Not true, it does with with 2.6 or so I hear.  I just don't have a laptop at the moment to test with so it's difficult for me to find a solution for you.
> 
> From my brief attempt to find the solution for you (spent the last 20 minutes doing it and it's not like I don't have better things to be doing) everything indicates that pcmcia-cs works with 2.6 kernels just that the process to get it working is slightly different.  The resources I listed above seemed to be good sources of information.

 

hello, sorry if bit rude but just frustrated  :Sad: 

I have compiled kernel 2.4.5 now,  still does not load network but at leat i now hear beeps when pcmcia is loaded  :Smile: 

I will go through this thread and see if can pick up anything i have got wrong, though kernel does not have any pcmcia stuff compile and lsmod show pcmcia core, i82365 and ds as being loaded.

cheers

----------

## carpman

Ok now trying with kernel 2.4.25

My setup is:

Toshiba Portage 7020ct

Pcmcia card is Xircom Real Port 10/100/modem

Kernel 2.4.25

Fresh install

PCMCIA 3.2.5

Problem is that system freezes if card is inserted after system boots, if inserted and reboot done, on reboot cardmgr starts identyfies card and loads modules but system freezes again when it reaches:

cardmgr [698]: executing:' ./network start eth0

a hard reboot is required

i have removed all pcmcia and hot plugging stuff from kernel.

I don't have frame buffer support in kernel

I have added Library Routine > CRC check      this cures unresolved symbol errors i was getting during kernel compile.

I have added wireless support to kernel but added no modules, do plan to get wireless NIC in future as well

I have compiled pcmcia-cs after kernel compile and done

rc-update add pcmcia boot

have tried it with and without:

rc-update add  net.eth0 default

Tried loading modules i82365 ds via autoload file and hotplug (emerge version) This load ok with both and card is recognised but like i said it freezes

I have checked resolv.conf and it appears ok with IP of my firewall.dchp server as used on install.

Have checked /etc/conf.d/net and tried both static and dchp setup, all IP address are correct.

I have tried removing the port address from from /etc/pcmcia/config.opts as suggested in this thread for system freezes butt his does not work.

I have tried:

env-update

source /etc/profile

ldconfig

update-modules force

I have tried connecting notebook to docking station (don't plan to use it) and done:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

This loads the eepro100 NIC built into docking station and what set as module in kernel, with the network works fine, just pcmcia NIC that is problem.

*******UPDATE********

Just tried a d-Link DE-660+ pcmcia card, on inserting and it loads ok and doing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start bring up network, rebooting with card also works.

this appears ro be a Xircome realport modem 10/100 card related issue.

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## charlieg

 *carpman wrote:*   

> *******UPDATE********
> 
> Just tried a d-Link DE-660+ pcmcia card, on inserting and it loads ok and doing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start bring up network, rebooting with card also works.
> 
> this appears ro be a Xircome realport modem 10/100 card related issue.
> ...

 

The pcmcia-cs team would probably be grateful if you reported the problem so they could look at it.

----------

## carpman

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *carpman wrote:*   *******UPDATE********
> 
> Just tried a d-Link DE-660+ pcmcia card, on inserting and it loads ok and doing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start bring up network, rebooting with card also works.
> 
> this appears ro be a Xircome realport modem 10/100 card related issue.
> ...

 

Ok, would that be the gentoo pcmcia-cs team or the main developers?

How would i contact them?

----------

## cPF

This problem has caused me too much trouble, for not to inform anyone else browsing these forums.

I recommend people with old PCI-to-PCMCIA (not ISA-to-PCMCIA) pcmcia-bridges, that are not cardbus compliant (like many Cirrus controllers, mine is PD6832) to keep using their 2.4 series kernels with standalone "pcmcia-cs" modules, like the README instructs in pcmcia-cs. There seems to be no alternative.

Unlike all manuals tend to say, 2.6 series haven't yet catched up with the development in the standalone pcmcia packages, and some kernel modules are still almost five years old. I couldn't find any text corresponding to this chip in the relatively old revisions of i82365 module sources included in kernel 2.6.4.

The symptom with kernel 2.6 was that I couldn't identify my pcmcia-hardware correctly, because kernel thought it was some sort of real cardbus and loaded yenta_socket), and it failed to read any product information at all of devices in the pcmcia-bus. It always tried to insert a memory_cs module for my 3c589_cs NIC!

We should also instruct people to remember add CRC32 support in 2.4 kernel, or you will get a whole lot of missing symbols. Could someone add this to the original post?

----------

## mstrube

Thanks for the information...although I resent being called a n00b!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## drdebian

 *soroko wrote:*   

>  *ragefan wrote:*   i followed your instructions, but on my laptop, Dell Inspiron 8100, when I insert my Orinoco Sliver card, the computer freezes and i have to reboot using the power button. when I insert the card the last syslog message is:
> 
> ```
> 
> dessimus cardmgr[2265]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> ...

 

Wonderful, this was exactly what I looking for! No more lockups! Thank you!

----------

## gentonix

Hello everyone,

I'm having problems network adapter trouble with IBM Thinkpad 600X and 3C589D NIC. I'm using 2.6.5-gentoo-dev sources and compiled in all the pcmcia stuff (I can go into details if needed)  and the 3c589 support as a module. Everything works like a charm for a while, but then  the NIC stops responding. I have to reinsert it to get it working again. Dmesg outputs the following:

```

eth0: flipped to 10BaseT

eth0: flipped to 10BaseT

eth0: interrupt(s) dropped

```

So, it seems to me that I have interrupt problems. ls /proc/interrupts says that the 3C589 is using interrupt 11 with a bunch of other devices (uhci_hcd, cs46xx, yenta), so maybe that's the problem. But so far I haven't managed to steer the 3c589 module to use another interrupt. I've tried adding exclude irq 11 to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts but that doesn't seem to affect as the 3c589 module still takes interrupt 11.

Any insight on what could be the problem and/or how this could be solved?

Edit. it stills doesn't workLast edited by gentonix on Sat May 01, 2004 5:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## charlieg

 *mstrube wrote:*   

> Thanks for the information...although I resent being called a n00b!  

 

It probably should read 'agnostic of user experience'.  But then again, 'n00b' gets the point across with less brain power required by the reader.  (Some people will be tired when doing this stuff after work.)

----------

## flawed_logic

First of all thank you for the great guide. I would have been lost for a couple days without it. That being said I am haveing a problem. I followed the directions exactly, and everything seems to work except bringing eth0 up.

The modules load fine, the nic is recognized, the link light comes on but when it tries to bring eth0 up it hangs for about 3 minutes then says it failed. 

I was just wondering if anybody had any advice or a link to a similer problem cause I am at a loss. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## charlieg

 *flawed_logic wrote:*   

> The modules load fine, the nic is recognized, the link light comes on but when it tries to bring eth0 up it hangs for about 3 minutes then says it failed. 

 

What card do you have?  Any other pertinent information?  (eg using a non-standard kernel)

----------

## flawed_logic

Thanks for the reply.

The card I am using is the netgear fa511

I believe I am using a standard kernel

I use dhcp and go through a SMC router

When cardmgr starts it recognises my card and all modules are loaded successfullly but eth0 doesn't start

EDIT: Just tried a 3com nic and got the same results so I don't think it is the card

EDIT: Got it to work, I had to add the line pci=noacpi to my grub.conf thanks again

----------

## Julle

I'm struggling to get pcmcia to work with 2.6.5 kernel. I have tried all kernel configuration combinations I can think of and searched these forums again and again.

Right now I have kernel configured like this. PCMCIA, yenta and i82365 included but no device drivers. I also have emerged pcmcia-cs.

At first I got this in startup.

```
modbrobe i82365 failed
```

After searching forums for a while I found solution from here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150593&highlight=modprobe+i82365+failed

So I edited /etc/conf.d/pcmcia and now I don't get that message anymore. But instead of it I get this.

```
cardmgr[4969]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices
```

I which pcmcia-cs site says.

 *Quote:*   

> 3.1 Base PCMCIA kernel modules do not load
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
>     * Kernel version mismatch errors are reported when the PCMCIA startup script runs.
> ...

 

So I unmerged and re-emerged pcmcia-cs under 2.6.5 kernel but no help.

I'm out of ideas. So if someone knows how to get things working please help.

----------

## powdahound

*Bump!!!*

I have the same problem as the poster above me with the 2.6.7-r6 kernel. Please help if you have this working on 2.6!

I am trying to set up my 3COM 3CCFE575BT PCMCIA NIC...

----------

## jmpnz

soroko,

  Thanks, I too have more hair because of your post but how did you determine that this was the problem?  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a similar setup as well, try editing /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
> 
> in the line 
> ...

 

----------

## charlieg

Thanks to dmitrio for keeping an updated version up on gentoo-wiki.com!

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> Thanks to dmitrio for keeping an updated version up on gentoo-wiki.com!

 

What do you mean? It's the same old 2.4 stuff... please, give us a 2.6 howto!

----------

## el_Salmon

 *Quote:*   

> give us a 2.6 howto

 

The 2.6 how-to should be very similar:

The differences are:

* PCMCIA Cardbus support enabled in kernel

* To compile kernel with 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 instead of 

```
# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

See   Gentoo Guide

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Sure, but what exactly should be enabled in the kernel. There is one option about pcmcia and cardbus in general (I think) above pci hotplugging and then some pcmcia stuff beneath in the networking stuff. I think it's a mess. As a bonus some people even argue one shouldn't use the pcmcia-cs package.

----------

## el_Salmon

If you emerge pcmcia-cs ebuild with linux 2.6, portage compiles only PCMCIA tools (configuration files, utilities...) but not PCMCIA drivers. These drivers must be compile in kernel: (hermes support or prism54 support, PCMCIA or PCI support, etc). The problem is gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7-r11) don't get orinoco patches for monitor mode.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

I just can't get it to work, so here's the story, hope someone can help.

My pcmcia-card is a Netgear FA511 (Cardbus).

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-gentoo-r10 with

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG="y"

/../

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

/../

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

```

None of he PCMCIA network device support under Networking is enabled, in other words: CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set. My card isn't even in there so it wasn't like I had a choice.

After installing that kernel and rebooting without the pcmcia or the net.eth0 init scripts I ran

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

```

which came out fine and produced

```
cardmgr[6675]: watching 2 sockets
```

So far so good. The problems arise when trying to fire up eth0.

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

namely gives

```

* Bringing eth0 up...

*    eth0 dhcp                                               [ !! ]

```

and no more! The darn init script could at least be a little informative, couldn't it? Running ifconfig confirms that eth0 isn't up and running. I have double checked that my /etc/conf.d/net is correct and using dhcp.

Please help me out on this one! I'm completely stuck...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 :Very Happy:  Problem solved! Apparently one should enable one of the Networking-options... I had to have a module called "tulip" loaded to use my card.

----------

## MasterOfTheHat

All right, I am definitely a n00b on G2 and on Linux in general, but a friend of mine praised G2 so I thought I would try it...

It took me a while to get the OS loaded onto my toshiba Tecra 530CDT laptop, but I finally got it to boot. During the install, my 3Com Megahertz 3CXEM556 modem and 10/100 NIC combo pcmcia card worked great, if i used the 'dopcmcia' option on boot. Once I got G2 installed, however, I haven't had any luck. 

I've walked through this tutorial at least twice, and still no luck. According to the pcmcia-cs page, this card is supported under the 3c589_cs driver.

Where do I go from here? What info do you need me to post? I am using a static IP and I know /etc/conf.d/net is set up correctly. 

insmod 3c589_cs gives me:

init_module: INvalid argument

insmod serial_cs gives me the same.

(i notice both of those on boot)

Any ideas?

- MotH

----------

## dmitrio

I have copied this HOWTO, with permission of charlieg and anz and el_Salmon to gentoo-wiki.com 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HARDWARE_PCMCIA_NIC

If you see anything that should be added or changed, feel free to do so. 

Thank you for a great HOWTO.

PS: article updated with the note from el_Salmon for 2.6 Kernel.

----------

## TheCat

try anything, but no luck...

I'm (try to) using 2.6.7-r11 on very old laptop (targa TN549 ProII, 166mmx, 32 mb). with debian-woody (2.4.18) installation floppy my pcmcia card working fine (with i82365 module), but no with gentoo.

my /etc/conf.d/pcmcia contains:

PCIC="yenta_socket"

lsmod shows modules:

ds, yenta_socket and pcmcia_core

but when I run cardmgr I get "no sockets found!"

"modprobe i82365" says "No such device"

any help?Last edited by TheCat on Tue Jul 27, 2004 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## el_Salmon

Try to compile all PCMCIA basic drivers you need in kernel, not like modules. Enable all: yenta_socket, i82365, ds, etc. Maybe you have not installed "module-init-tools" ebuild. This is necessary to load modules with kernel 2.6.x

----------

## TheCat

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> Try to compile all PCMCIA basic drivers you need in kernel, not like modules. Enable all: yenta_socket, i82365, ds, etc. Maybe you have not installed "module-init-tools" ebuild. This is necessary to load modules with kernel 2.6.x

 

I have "module-init-tools-3.0-r2", but I try to complile all PCMCIA basic drivers in kernel. but it didn't help  :Sad: 

I don't know what to do...

----------

## TheCat

I found I don't have /var/lib/pcmcia directory

but maybe it's not main...

----------

## TheCat

so strange. with 2.4.26-r6 everything is working fine...

2.6.7 didn't have enought pcmcia support?

----------

## |MamboKing|

This thread is a saviour!  It gave me the right pointers to configure my card.  The first time I tried it, I followed it exactly, and unfortunately couldn't get it to work.  I just couldn't find the i82.... and ds modules.  Then I decided to go about in another way, I did it slightly differently and it worked:

* I first removed pcmcia from run-level: rc-update del pcmcia boot

* Then I recompiled my kernel **with** pcmcia support, and also by selecting the 'CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support' as built-in

I then rebooted...and voila!  The card picked up my wireless LAN and everything, the system loaded the right module and everything (I am using an 'Enterasys RoamAbout card', which is essentially an orinoco classic gold card, so it automatically loaded the orinoco_cs module).

Thanks for this post dude!  I am using the kernel 2.6.5 btw, and maybe that could have been why I had to go about a little differently?  

Cheers,

Praveen

----------

## hunn

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> After following the install docs to the letter and rebooting, there were still issues with pcmcia-cs.  As far as I can guess, this should hold true for all users with pcmcia nics.
> 
> BTW, you might not need to do every step here, so if you know any step is unecessary, please say!  Also, this is aimed at all skill levels, so apologies if you find parts of it patronising.
> 
> Preface
> ...

 

----------

## xmoy

Hi

I've got a problem: I doesn't work  :Sad: 

I use a Dell Latitude A366 & a Xircom pcmcia card, kernel 2.6.8.1 (development-sources)

I disabled 'PCMCIA/CardBus support' in the kernel config (as described in this thread) and and recompiled the kernel. after that, I emerge'd pcmcia-cs, added it to the default runlevel and edited my modules.autoload (ok, i ln'ed . I checked, that iface_eth0 was set to "dhcp" and rebooted. But it did not work.

Here is the error message:

```
* Using /etc/modules.autoload as config:

*   Loading module i82365...

*   Failed to load i82365          [!!]

*   Loading module ds...

*   Failed to load ds          [!!]

...

* Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[4884]: no sockets found!

* cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA

* modules build or support compiled into the kernel      [!!]
```

And, of course, eth0 won't start

If i manually

```
chlaebtop root # modprobe i82365

FATAL: Module i82365 not found.
```

If i boot from the LiveCD (adding dopcmcia to the kernel boot prompt), it works fine and 'lsmod' tells me that i82365 is loaded, so this should be the module i need, right?  :Wink: 

I think this is a simple problem, but I don't know what to do....

regards,

jonathan

----------

## xmoy

Ouh...

when I tried to emerge pcmcia-cs, it told me 'enable pcmcia support in kernel config'. This should be done with kernels > 2.5.0. But the tutorial in this thread is written for 2.4.x, right?

hmm..

----------

## xenu

 *terje_sagen wrote:*   

> Ouh...
> 
> when I tried to emerge pcmcia-cs, it told me 'enable pcmcia support in kernel config'. This should be done with kernels > 2.5.0. But the tutorial in this thread is written for 2.4.x, right?
> 
> hmm..

 

I just did the same thing. Perhaps the first page can be modified to show that 2.5.0 kernels and later need PCMCIA configured in the source tree.

exact error when emerging pcmcia-cs.

"2.5.0 and later kernels require that PCMCIA be configured in the kernel source tree. To fix, reconfigure and rebuild your kernel with PCMCIA enabled."

cp /boot/bzImage.old /boot/ bzImage  :Wink: 

----------

## xmoy

Hi

I just found this in the menuconfig:

Device Drivers --> Networking support --> PCMCIA network device support

And there, i enabled the Xircom-Module support

Maybe it works now, I'll know it after rebooting  :Smile: 

jonathan

----------

## xenu

Installed Mandrake...ech at least it works. Now if I can get portage working on here  :Wink: 

This needs to get sorted out for 2.6+ kernels.

----------

## xmoy

it works fine with kernel 2.4, as I discovered...

----------

## xenu

For the record I removed Mandrake...I couldn't handle it.  :Smile: 

I grabbed gentoo-dev-sources and used genkernel , emerged pcmcia-cs, and I am up and running. I guess my lack of knowledge in configuring the kernel manually was giving the problems.

Now onto getting the WIFI working.  :Wink:   :Shocked: 

----------

## SerfurJ

maybe this should be added to the howto:

```
 * For 2.5/2.6 kernels, the PCMCIA support from the kernel should

 * be used. Enable PCMCIA and any further drivers you need there,

 * and then use this package to install the PCMCIA tools.
```

----------

## ilyung

Well, I am facing some trouble with using IBM 10/100 Cardbus etherjet PC card on my notebook( IBM ThinkPad R40)

Let me show you some info.

Linux kernel : 2.6.8.1

Installed pcmcia-cs version : 3.2.5-r1

The following is the part of "dmesg"

----------------------------------------------------------

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.0 [1014:0528]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:00.0, mfunc 0x01d11002, devctl 0x64

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:00.0 probing PCI interrupt failed, trying to fix

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:00.0 no PCI interrupts. Fish. Please report.

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 0

Socket status: 00200f00

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

----------------------------------------------------------

And the following is the part of "/proc/pci"

..........

Bus 2, device 0, function 0:

CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 0).

IRQ 11.

Master Capable. Latency=168. Min Gnt=64.Max Lat=5.

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x3ff7b000 [0x3ff7bfff].

Bus 2, device 8, function 0:

Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 129).

IRQ 11.

Master Capable. Latency=66. Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=56.

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc0200000 [0xc0200fff].

I/O at 0x8000 [0x803f].

-----------------------------------------

As you can see, IBM 10/100 cardbus ethernet card is not loaded...

I desperately need help! Please help.

Oops, I almost forgot to post Kernel..

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

Many thanks,

----------

## his_royal_evilness

What bout Yenta support on 2.4.26-r9? really can't get it 2 work with either kernel or pcmcia-cs config .. It's irritating me now

----------

## ilyung

Sorry everyone,

What I posted before turned out to be a hardware issue.

It was nothing wrong with gentoo.

Sorry to bother you all.

----------

## qriff

The mystery of 3c589d has yet not been resolved.

Going thru the basic google/forum/etc nobody seems to get it working with gentoo. (works on some other distros and windows)

PCMCIA loading ok, kernel modules loading ok (yes, pcmcia-cs too), etc all ok. But no network connectivity.

Other pcmcia cards like 3com Megahertz 574B works (same cables, connectors)

Old card, whining user... everything else works just nicely so... =)

----------

## hoggbottom59

I get an error of 'no pcmcia drive in /proc/devices'.

Does this little project sort that problem out too??

L.

----------

## IamTCM

UGHHH. For some reason cardmgr can't find my card anymore. It could find it on the LiveCD.... Does anyone have any ideas? My problems are exactly the same as Xmoy and I'm using 2.6.11-r3

---------------------------

Nm, I didn't know half of the modules I actually needed in order to get my system working.

After Adding

yenta_socket

i82365

xirc2ps_cs (for my xircom realport)

to the /etc/modules.autoconfig.d/kernel-2.6 

and in the make menuconfig it works like a charm

----------

